# الأنبياء والرسل والفرق بينهم!!



## ابن سينا (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
حاجة الناس للرسل والأنبياء​الله سبحانه وتعالى خلق السموات والأرض والإنسان وسائر المخلوقات,وخص الإنسان بالعقل وأناطه به,وميّزه عن سائر مخلوقاته بعقله الذي يعقل به ويفكر به ويصدر الأحكام,والله سبحانه وتعالى خلق الإنسان لأمر معين وهو عبادته كما يقول في كتابه العزيز في سورة الذاريات:" وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ", وهذا يدل على التكليف, أي أن الله سبحانه وتعالى كلف الإنسان بأعمال عليه القيام بها أو نهيه عن القيام بها,فكانت حاجة الناس للرسل والأنبياء,ودليل حاجة الناس للرسل والأنبياء دليل عقلي ونقلي,وحتى الدليل العقلي فدليله أيضًا نقلي أي أنه جاء في القرآن كما يقول الله تعالى في سورة النساء:" رُّسُلاً مُّبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَزِيزاً حَكِيماً",والدليل العقلي المحض على حاجة الناس للرسل والأنبياء هو وجود تكليف, والمكلَف (بفتح اللام) كي يقوم بالأعمال المكلف بها يجب أن يعرف السبيل والطريق الذي يبين له تحقيق هذا التكليف,إذ لا يعقل أن أطلب أمرًا من شخص ولا أبين له كيف يقوم به,فهذا عبث وإهمال وهو على الله محال,فكانت حاجة الناس للرسل والأنبياء أمرًا يتطلبه العقل,وأما الدليل النقلي ,فالقرآن الكريم يزخر بمثل هذه الآيات, فمنها قول الله تعالى في سورة البقرة:" َلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَفَكُلَّمَا جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لاَ تَهْوَى أَنفُسُكُمُ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ فَفَرِيقاً كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقاً تَقْتُلُونَ", وقوله تعالى في سورة النساء:" وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ لِيُطَاعَ بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ إِذ ظَّلَمُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ جَآؤُوكَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُواْ اللّهَ وَاسْتَغْفَرَ لَهُمُ الرَّسُولُ لَوَجَدُواْ اللّهَ تَوَّاباً رَّحِيماً", وقوله عزوجل في سورة المائدة:" لَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ رُسُلاً كُلَّمَا جَاءهُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لاَ تَهْوَى أَنْفُسُهُمْ فَرِيقاً كَذَّبُواْ وَفَرِيقاً يَقْتُلُونَ",وكما يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى في سورة الأنعام:" وَمَا نُرْسِلُ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلاَّ مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ فَمَنْ آمَنَ وَأَصْلَحَ فَلاَ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ",وكما يقول في سورة الأعراف:" َيا بَنِي آدَمَ إِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِّنكُمْ يَقُصُّونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِي فَمَنِ اتَّقَى وَأَصْلَحَ فَلاَ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ",وقول المولى في سورة يونس:" ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِ رُسُلاً إِلَى قَوْمِهِمْ فَجَآؤُوهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا كَانُواْ لِيُؤْمِنُواْ بِمَا كَذَّبُواْ بِهِ مِن قَبْلُ كَذَلِكَ نَطْبَعُ عَلَى قُلوبِ الْمُعْتَدِينَ",والله سبحانه وتعالى كي يرفع الحرج عن الأنسان ويبين له أمور التكليف أرسل الرسل والأنبياء بلغة أقوامهم,وهي اللغة التي يعرفونها ويتكلمونها,يقول الله تعالى في سورة إبراهيم:" وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ بِلِسَانِ قَوْمِهِ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ فَيُضِلُّ اللّهُ مَن يَشَاءُ وَيَهْدِي مَن يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ",وغيرها من الآيات.
هذه هي الأدلة على حاجة الناس للرسل والأنبياء, فهم الوساطة بين الخالق والمخلوق وهم حلقة الوصل بين الله وعباده كي يبين لهم أمور تكليفهم وكيلا يكون لهم على الله الخالق حجة.
الوحي والأنبياء والرسل​إرسال الأنبياء وبعث الرسل يوجب وجود وسيلة وطريقة لإيصال التكليف وتبليغ الرسالة وهذه الطريقة هي الوحي,فما هوالوحي ؟وكيف يكون في حق الرسل والأنبياء وحق غيرهم من البشر أو غير البشر؟
الوحي له عدة معاني غير المعنى الذي أصبح يتبادر لذهن الإنسان عند سماعها أي هو كلام اللَّه تعالى المنزل على نبيٍّ من أنبيائِهِ.ويمكننا أن نطلق عليه المعنى الشرعي.كما وتأتي بمعان أخرى مثل:الإرسال,والإلهام,والكلام كلامًا خفيًا أو إعلام في خفاء.
وعلى هذا فالمعني الشرعي يكون في حق الرسل والأنبياء والمعاني الآخرى في حق الآخرين وكل حسب حالته:
الله سبحانه وتعالى أوحى لغير البشر من حيوانات وجماد,يقول الله تعالى في سورة النحل:"وَأَوْحَى رَبُّكَ إِلَى النَّحْلِ أَنِ اتَّخِذِي مِنَ الْجِبَالِ بُيُوتاً وَمِنَ الشَّجَرِ وَمِمَّا يَعْرِشُونَ",فالإيحاء هنا إلهام تلك الحشرة الضعيفة تدبيراً عجيباً وعملاً متقناً وهندسة في الجبلة.
ويقول الله عزوجل في سورة القارعة:"بِأَنَّ رَبَّكَ أَوْحَى لَهَا",أي للأرض وهنا تعني الأمر أي أن الله أمرها أن تخرج ما في بطنها.وهذا دليل على أن الوحي في غير الإنسان والحيوان.
وكذلك في سورة فصلت حيث بقول الله تعالى:"فَقَضَاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ وَأَوْحَى فِي كُلِّ سَمَاء أَمْرَهَا وَزَيَّنَّا السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَحِفْظاً ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيم".ِ
وأما الوحي للبشر من غير الأنبياءوالرسل,فقد جاء في القرآن في سورة المائدة أن الله أوحى للحواريين:" وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى الْحَوَارِيِّينَ أَنْ آمِنُواْ بِي وَبِرَسُولِي قَالُوَاْ آمَنَّا وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّنَا مُسْلِمُونَ",أي أن الله أوحى للحواريين أن يؤمنوا بالله وبرسوله, وهم ليسوا أنبياء ولا رسل,فهنا يحمل اللفظ على المعنى اللغوي أي الإلهام.
وكما جاء في القرآن بحق أم موسى عليه السلام وفي أكثر من موطن ,ففي سورة طه:"إِذْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّكَ مَا يُوحَى",وفي سورة القصص:"وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلَا تَخَافِي وَلَا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ". 
وكذلك الوحي بين المخلوقات دون الله عزوجل فقد جاءت في القرآن الكريم آية تبين لنا أن المخلوقات توحي لبعضها بعضًا,كما في قوله تعالى في سورة 
الأنعام:"وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا لِكُلِّ نِبِيٍّ عَدُوّاً شَيَاطِينَ الإِنسِ وَالْجِنِّ يُوحِي بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ زُخْرُفَ الْقَوْلِ غُرُوراً وَلَوْ شَاء رَبُّكَ مَا فَعَلُوهُ فَذَرْهُمْ وَمَا يَفْتَرُونَ",هنا أوحى الجن للأنس والإنس للجن وهم مخلوقات,فهذا أيضًا دليلٌ على أن الوحي يأخذ أكثر من معنى.
وهناك مسألة اخرى في موضوع الوحي:الله سبحانه وتعالى قد بين لنا في القرآن الحالات التي "يكلم" فيها البشر وهي حسب منزلة كل واحد ,فقد يكلم الله الناس وحيًا أو من وراء حجاب أو أن يرسل رسولًا كما قال رب العزة في سورة الشورى:" وَمَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَن يُكَلِّمَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا وَحْياً أَوْ مِن وَرَاء حِجَابٍ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ رَسُولاً فَيُوحِيَ بِإِذْنِهِ مَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ عَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ",ففي الحالة الأولى يكون الوحي وحيًا شرعيًا أي بالنبوة والرسالة كما حصل مع الأنبياء والرسل عليهم جميعًا صلوات الله وسلامه,والحالة الثانية "من وراء حجاب" أيصًا للأنبياء وخاصة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام , وجاء بها هنا مع أن الوحي بمعناه الشرعي ينطبق على سيدنا موسى لتأكيد تكليمه إياه من وراء حجاب, وكي لا يكون حجة للكفار على المسلمين,والحالة الثالثة كي تضم خبر الصدّيقة مريم رضي الله عنها, فالله سبحانه وتعالى أرسل لها رسولًا _وهو الملك جبريل عليه السلام_ وتمثل لها بشرًا سويًا كي تستأنس ولا تنفر,فهذا بيان أن الله هو الذي أرسل ملائكته إلى مريم وبشارتها,وهذا لايدل على أنها نبية كما سبق وقلت وكذلك لورود أدلة قاطعة على أن الرسل والأنبياء لا يبعثون إلا رجالًا, فقد جاء القرآن الكريم في ثلاثة آيات تؤكد وتؤيد هذه المسألة:
1.سورة يوسف:"وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ إِلاَّ رِجَالاً نُّوحِي إِلَيْهِم مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْقُرَى أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَيَنظُرُواْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ وَلَدَارُ الآخِرَةِ خَيْرٌ لِّلَّذِينَ اتَّقَواْ أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ".
2.في سورة النحل:"وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ إِلاَّ رِجَالاً نُّوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَاسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِن كُنتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ".
3.وفي سورة الأنبياء:"وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ إِلاَّ رِجَالاً نُّوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَاسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِن كُنتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ",فهذه أدلة قاطعة على أن الأنبياء والرسل رجالٌ.
يتبع


----------



## ابن سينا (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

معاني النبي والرسول ​لا شك أن هناك فرق بين النبي والرسول,وذلك للأسباب الآتية:
1.ورود اللفظين في القرآن وفي مناسبة واحدة,وفي أكثر من موطن,منها
ا.قول الله تعالى في سورة الحج:"وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ مِن رَّسُولٍ وَلَا نَبِيٍّ إِلَّا إِذَا تَمَنَّى أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي أُمْنِيَّتِهِ فَيَنسَخُ اللَّهُ مَا يُلْقِي الشَّيْطَانُ ثُمَّ يُحْكِمُ اللَّهُ آيَاتِهِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ ",هنا قال :"وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ مِن رَّسُولٍ وَلَا نَبِيٍّ" فلو لم يكن هناك فرق ما ذكر اللفظين متعاقبين ,لأنه يكون تكرارًا لامعنى له.
ب. وقول الله تعالى في سورةالأعراف:"الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوباً عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ ",هنا أيضًا قال عزوجل " الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ ".
2. قول الله تعالى في سورة الحج :" اللَّهُ يَصْطَفِي مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ رُسُلاً وَمِنَ النَّاسِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ",ولو لم يكن هناك فرق لقال "الله يصطفي من الملائكة أنبياء".
3.قول الله عز وجل في سورة الأحزاب:" و مَّا كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِّن رِّجَالِكُمْ وَلَكِن رَّسُولَ اللَّهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيماً", ",ولو كان معنى النبي والرسول واحد لأمكن القول:"ولكن نبي الله وخاتم الرسل",ولكن هذه الآية تدل أيضًا على أن سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام هو آخر الأنبياء والرسل, فلو قال خاتم الرسل لفتح الباب على الأنبياء الكذب وادعوا النبوة بحجة أنهم أنبياء وليسوا رسلًا أي أنهم لم يأتوا بشريعة أو رسالة جديدة,ففي اثبات أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام خاتم النبيين اثباتٌُ أنه خاتم الرسل أيضًا والعكس غير صحيح,فهذا دليل متين على أنه هناك فرق بين النبي والرسول.
4.وقول الله تعالى في سورة البقرة:" َإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَن نَّصْبِرَ عَلَىَ طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا تُنبِتُ الأَرْضُ مِن بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّآئِهَا وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُونَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ اهْبِطُواْ مِصْراً فَإِنَّ لَكُم مَّا سَأَلْتُمْ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ وَبَآؤُوْاْ بِغَضَبٍ مِّنَ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَواْ وَّكَانُواْ يَعْتَدُونَ",وفي هذه الآية بيّن لنا الله عزوجل أن اليهود قتلوا الأنبياء,بينما الرسل عصمهم الله من الناس كما يقول الله تعال في سورة المائدة:"يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ وَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ وَاللّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ",ولم يذكر لنا القرآن أو الحديث أن أحدًا من الرسل قتلته اليهود,فموسى عليه السلام توفي وفاة طبيعية,وعيسى عليه السلام نجاه الله ورفعه إليه,وسيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام عصمه الله من الناس جميعًا ,وأما الأنبياء فقد ذكر القرآن أنهم بعضهم قتلتهم اليهود,وهذا دليل اخر متين على الفرق بين الرسل والأنبياء.
5..من البلاغة وحسن النظم انتقاء اللفظ المناسب في المكان المناسب كي يؤدي المعنى المطلوب,فلو وُضع لفظ مكان لفظ ولم يكن له نفس المعنى لانتفت البلاغة وضعف النظم وأصبح الأسلوب ركيكًا.
6..انتفاء وجود الترادف في القرآن الكريم_هذا ما أراه_ وإن كان يوجد في اللغة العربية,وذلك للسبب المذكور أعلاه.
وبناء ً على هذا فالنبي له معنى والرسول له معنى, وهذا لاينفي أن يجتمعا في شخص واحد,لأن النبي هو الذي ينبأ بوحي, والرسول هو الذي ينبأ بوحي ويؤمر بتيلغ الرسالة,وعلى هذا فالإنباء بوحي هو أول الإرسال,وكل من يرسل ينبأ بوحي, أي أن كل رسول نبي,وليس كل نبي رسولًا.
وأما معنى النبي لغة:فهو مشتق من نبأ أنبأ أي أخبر,وهو فعيل بمعنى فاعل للمبالغة من النَّبَإِ الخَبَر، لأَنه أَنْبَأَ عن اللّه أَي أَخْبَرَ,ويمكن أن يكون مشتقًا من النَّبْوةِ والنَّباوةِ، وهي الارتفاع عن الأَرض، أَي إنه أَشْرَف على سائر الخَلْق، وهذا يدل على علو المكان والمكانة, فأَصله غير الهمز,والدليل هو رد النبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام قول من ناداه :يا نبئ الله , فقال له: لا تَنْبِر باسْمي، فإنما أَنا نَبِيُّ اللّه. وفي رواية: فقال لستُ بِنَبِيءِ اللّه ولكنِّي نبيُّ اللّه.وكلاهما ينطبق على الأنبياء من حيث الإخبار وعلو المكانة والشرف.
ولكن النبي بغير الهمز أبلغ من النبيء بالهمز؛ لأنه ليس كل منبإ رفيع القدر والمحل، والنبوة والنباوة: الارتفاع، ومنه قيل: نبا بفلان مكانه، والنبي بترك الهمز أيضا الطريق، فسمي الرسول نبيا لاهتداء الخلق به كالطريق.
والنبي يجمع على أنبياء ونّباء كما قال الشاعر ابن مرداس:
يا خاتِمَ النُّبَآءِ، إنَّـكَ مُـرْسَـلٌ===بالخَيْرِ، كلُّ هُدَى السَّبِيلِ هُداكا 
وأما الرسول لغة: أصل الرسل الانبعاث على التؤدة ويقال: ناقة رسلة: سهلة السير، وإبل مراسيل: منبعثة انبعاثا سهلا، ومنه: الرسول المنبعث، وتصور منه تارة الرفق، فقيل: على رسلك، إذا أمرته بالرفق، وتارة الانبعاث فاشتق منه الرسول ، و"رسول" أي مرسلا، وهو فعول من الرسالة, والرسول يقال للواحد والجمع، قال تعالى:" لَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُم بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ", وللجمع كما في قوله تعالى:" فَأْتِيَا فِرْعَوْنَ فَقُولَا إِنَّا رَسُولُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ",ويجمع الرسول على رسل.
ورسل الله تطلق ويراد بها الملائكة، وتارة يراد بها الأنبياء، فمن الملائكة قوله تعالى:" إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلُ رَسُولٍ كَرِيمٍ ",وقوله تعالى:" قَالُواْ يَا لُوطُ إِنَّا رُسُلُ رَبِّكَ لَن يَصِلُواْ إِلَيْكَ", , ومن الأنبياء قوله: " وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ ",وقوله تعالى :" يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ ", وغيرها من الآيات التي تبين استعمال لفظ الرسول بحق الملائكة و بعض الأنبياء.
في القرآن الكريم جاء لفظ الرسول في حق بعض الأنبياء ولم يذكره في حق بعضهم الآخر,وفي حق بعضهم جاء وصفهم بالنبوة,ففي الوجه الأول يقول الله تعالى:"وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ مُوسَى إِنَّهُ كَانَ مُخْلَصاً وَكَانَ رَسُولاً نَّبِيّاً ",وقوله تعالى:"َاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صَادِقَ الْوَعْدِ وَكَانَ رَسُولاً نَّبِيّاً ",وقوله تعالى:"مَّا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ",وفي الوجه الثاني كما في قوله تعالى:"َلَمَّا اعْتَزَلَهُمْ وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ وَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَكُلّاً جَعَلْنَا نَبِيّاً",وكقوله تعالى:"َوَهَبْنَا لَهُ مِن رَّحْمَتِنَا أَخَاهُ هَارُونَ نَبِيّاً".وكما قال عزوجل:"وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ إِدْرِيسَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صِدِّيقاً نَّبِيّاً ",وغيرها من الآيات. 
فكل الأنبياء الذين حملوا وطلب منهم التبليغ هم أيضًا رسل,فالرسول هو نبي يحمل رسالة ويؤمر بتبليغها,وهذا يعني أن الله سبحانه وتعالى أنزل إليه كتابًا أو صحفًا.
ومن الملاحظ أيضا أن الرسل مؤيدون بمعجزات, فإبراهيم عليه السلام كانت معجزته نجاته من النار,ونوح عليه السلام كانت معجزته الفلك ونجاته من الطوفان, وموسى عليه السلام معجزته العصا واليم والمن والسلوى وغيرها, وعيسى عليه السلام معجزته إحياء الموتى وغيرها, وسيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام معجزته القرآن الكريم.
يتبع...


----------



## وردةالحياة (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ,,,,,باااااااااااااارك الله فيك معومات قد كنا نعرفه بس انت فصلتها اكثر ووضحتها مشكوووووور ^_^


----------



## ابن سينا (23 مارس 2010)

وردةالحياة قال:


> السلام عليكم ,,,,,باااااااااااااارك الله فيك معومات قد كنا نعرفه بس انت فصلتها اكثر ووضحتها مشكوووووور ^_^



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرًا على المرور والتعليق.


----------



## ابن سينا (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أدلة نبوة بعض الأنبياء ابتداءًا بالنبي والرسول الأول آدم عليه السلام
نبوة آدم عليه السلام​آدم عليه السلام كان أول إنسان خلقه الله لحكمة هوأعلم بها,وعلّمه الأسماء والبيان ,وجعل في قلبه التوحيد كفطرة خُلق عليها ,وألهمه الخضوع والتذلل لله وأوامره,وأوحى إليه التوحيد ,فكان أول نبي وأول رسول ,نبي لأنه تلقى الخبر والتوحيد والخضوع لله,ورسول لأنه بلَغ زوجه وأولاده من بعد رسالة التوحيد,فرسالة التوحيد _وإن فُطرعليها آدم وبنوه من بعده_ حملها آدم عليه السلام لزوجه وبنيه ,ونبوة آدم ثابتة في القرآن والسنة,فأما في القرآن فقول الله تعالى:" إِنَّ اللّهَ اصْطَفَى آدَمَ وَنُوحاً وَآلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَآلَ عِمْرَانَ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ",فاصطفاؤه هنا اختياره وجعله صفوة المخلوقات,وقد يسأل أحدهم وكيف يُصطفى وكان أول الخلق؟,أولًا لم يكن آدم هو المخلوق الوحيد فكانت هناك مخلوقات من أجناس آخرى كالجن والحيوانات على اختلاف أنواعها, وهذا بالإضافة إلى وجود زوجه وابني آدم _قابيل وهابيل_ ,وإن قل عدد المبلَّغين لأن العبرة في التبليغ , وليس في عدد المبلّغين.
وقد جاء في الحديث عن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام:"عُرضت علي الأمم فرأيت النبي ومعه الرهط, والنبي ومعه الرجل والرجلان, النبي وليس معه أحد".
كذلك قول الله تعالى في سورة الأنبياء:" وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلَّا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ",وهذا يدل على أن التوحيد كان يوحى قبل سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام للرسل والأنبياء, وهكذا حتى نصل إلى آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام.
وأما الدليل من السنة فقد جاء في الأثر عن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال عندما سئل عن آدم:"إنه نبي مكلم", و كما ورد عن أبى ذر قال: قلت: يا رسول الله كم الانبياء؟ قال: مائة ألف وأربعة وعشرون ألفا قلت: يا رسول الله كم الرسل منهم؟ قال: ثلاثمائة وثلاثة عشر جم غفيرقلت: يا رسول الله من كان أولهم ؟ قال: آدم.
من الأدلة أيضاً حديث:أنا سيد ولد آدم يوم القيامة ولا فخر، وبيدي لواء الحمد ولا فخر، وما من نبي يومئذ، آدم فمن سواه، إلا تحت لوائي، وأنا أول شافع وأول مشفع ولا فخر".
نبوة سيدنا نوح عليه السلام​بعد أبينا آدم عليه السلام وتعاقب الأجيال وضعف الإيمان, غوى الشيطان الإنسان فتقاتل الإخوان وتباغض الخلان وابتعد بنو آدم عن رسالة التوحيد والإحسان,فبعث الله الأنبياء من بعد آدم ليبشروا وينذروا ويصدوا الشيطان ويخرجوا الناس من الظلمات إلى النور.
فكان الإنسان كفورًا كما قال تعالى في سورة الإسراء :" وَكَانَ الإِنْسَانُ كَفُوراً",وخلقه الله جزوعًا وهلوعًا وعجولًا فبعث الله الأنبياء والرسل كي يقومونه وينصحونه ويدلونه على الخير,فمن بعد آدم عليه السلام بعث الله نوحًا عليه السلام لقومه ,يقول الله تعالى في سورة النساء:" ِإنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعده", وفي قوله تعالى في سورة الأعراف:" لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً إِلَى قَوْمِهِ فَقَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُواْ اللَّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَـهٍ غَيْرُهُ إِنِّيَ أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ ", وكما في قوله تعالى في سورة العنكبوت:" وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً إِلَى قَوْمِهِ فَلَبِثَ فِيهِمْ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ إِلَّا خَمْسِينَ عَاماً فَأَخَذَهُمُ الطُّوفَانُ وَهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ ", مكث سيدنا نوح عليه السلام في قومه يدعوهم أكثر من الف سنة إلا خمسين,ولم يؤمن خلق كثير,بل كان أحد أبنائه من الكافرين العاصين,ونوح عليه السلام من الرسل أولي العزم,ويعدّ آدم الثاني,بعد أن كان أمر الله والطوفان الذي أهلك البشرية إلا من آمن واتقى ودخل في زمرة المؤمنين المسلمين.
سيدنا إدريس عليه السلام​لقد اختلف العلماء في زمن إدريس أكان قبل نوح أم بعده,ولم أجد ما يجزم في فترة وجود وبعثه, وقد جاء ذكر النبي إدريس عليه السلام في سورتين وهما:
1.سورة مريم,حيث قال الله تعالى:" وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ إِدْرِيسَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صِدِّيقاً نَّبِيّاً".
2.وسورة الأنبياء:" وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِدْرِيسَ وَذَا الْكِفْلِ كُلٌّ مِّنَ الصَّابِرِينَ",
وفيهما دلالة على أنه كان نبيًا ولم يكن رسولًا.
وفي سورة مريم بيّن الله لنا مكانته العلية,حيث قال :" وَرَفَعْنَاهُ مَكَاناً عَلِيّاً",والمكان العالي كما فسره بعض المفسرين العلم الذي فاق به على من سلفه.
واستدل بعض العلماء على أن بعث إدريس كان بعد نوح عليهما السلام من حديث مالك بن صعصعة عن الإسراء بالنبي - - إلى السماوات أنه وجد إدريس - عليه السلام - في السماء وأنه لمّا سلّم عليه قال: مرحباً بالأخ الصالح والنبي الصالح. فأخذ منه أنّ إدريس - عليه السلام - لم تكن له ولادةٌ على النبي - - لأنّه لم يقل له والابن الصالح، ولا دليل في ذلك لأنه قد يكون قال ذلك اعتباراً بأخوّة التوحيد فرجحها على صلة النسب فكان ذلك من حكمته,كما قال ابن عاشور في تحريره وتنويره.
سيدنا هود عليه السلام​هود عليه السلام بعثه الله إلى قوم عاد الذين كانوا بالأحقاف، وكانوا أقوياء الجسم والبنيان وآتاهم الله رزقًا كثيرًا,ولكنهم لم يشكروا الله على ما آتاهم وعبدوا الأصنام فأرسل لهم الله هوداً نبياً ،وقد كان حكيماً ولكنهم كذبوه وآذوه فجاءهم عقاب الله فأهلكهم بريح صرصر عاتية استمرت سبع ليال وثمانية أيام حسومًا.
وجاء ذكره في القرآن في سورتين هما
1.سورة الأعراف:" وَإِلَى عَادٍ أَخَاهُمْ هُوداً قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَـهٍ غَيْرُهُ أَفَلاَ تَتَّقُونَ",وذُكر هنا مرة واحدة.
2.سورة هود:" وَإِلَى عَادٍ أَخَاهُمْ هُوداً قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَـهٍ غَيْرُهُ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ مُفْتَرُونَ",وذكره الله في هذه السورة في خمس آيات هذه اولاها.
وأما الآية التي تدل على نبوة هود عليه السلام وأنه كان رسولًا قوله تعالى في سورة هود :" وَتِلْكَ عَادٌ جَحَدُواْ بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ وَعَصَوْاْ رُسُلَهُ وَاتَّبَعُواْ أَمْرَ كُلِّ جَبَّارٍ عَنِيدٍ"وفقوله تعالى " وَعَصَوْاْ رُسُلَهُ",يدل على أن هودًا كان رسول قومه فعصوه.
يتبع....


----------



## ابن سينا (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
سيدنا صالح عليه السلام​وأما سيدنا صالح فقد أرسله الله إلى قوم ثمود وكانوا قوماً طاغين آتاهم الله رزقاً كثيراً ولكنهم عصوا ربهم وعبدوا الأصنام وتفاخروا بينهم بقوتهم فبعث الله إليهم صالحاً مبشراً ومنذراً, ولكنهم كذبوه وعصوه وطالبوه بأن يأتي بآية ليصدقوه فأتاهم بالناقة وأمرهم ألا يؤذوها ولكنهم أصروا على كبرهم فعقروها ,عاقبهم الله بالصاعقة فصعقوا جزاء فعلتهم,يقول الله تعالى في سورة الأعراف:" وَإِلَى ثَمُودَ أَخَاهُمْ صَالِحاً قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَـهٍ غَيْرُهُ قَدْ جَاءتْكُم بَيِّنَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ هَـذِهِ نَاقَةُ اللّهِ لَكُمْ آيَةً فَذَرُوهَا تَأْكُلْ فِي أَرْضِ اللّهِ وَلاَ تَمَسُّوهَا بِسُوَءٍ فَيَأْخُذَكُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ", وقوله تعالى في سورة هود:" كأَن لَّمْ يَغْنَوْاْ فِيهَا أَلاَ إِنَّ ثَمُودَ كَفرُواْ رَبَّهُمْ أَلاَ بُعْداً لِّثَمُودَ",وقوله تعالى :" وَآتَيْنَا ثَمُودَ النَّاقَةَ مُبْصِرَةً فَظَلَمُواْ بِهَا وَمَا نُرْسِلُ بِالآيَاتِ إِلاَّ تَخْوِيفاً",وكما الله تعالى في سورة فصلت:" َأَمَّا ثَمُودُ فَهَدَيْنَاهُمْ فَاسْتَحَبُّوا الْعَمَى عَلَى الْهُدَى فَأَخَذَتْهُمْ صَاعِقَةُ الْعَذَابِ الْهُونِ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ".
وأما دليل نبوة صالح عليه السلام فهو قول الله تعالى في سورة الشمس :" . فَقَالَ لَهُمْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ نَاقَةَ اللَّهِ وَسُقْيَاهَا",فسيدنا صالح كان نبيًا رسولًا.
سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام "أبو الأنبياء"​ولد سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام في بيئة فسدت عقيدتها,وسمجت أخلاقها,فنحتوا التماثيل وعبدوا الأصنام وتقربوا للطاغوت,حتى أن أباه كان ينحت الأصنام ويبيعها,فأنكر إبراهيم عليهم هذا الأمر الإد,ووبخهم على جهلهم وكفرهم,كما يقول الله تعالى في سورة الأنعام :" وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لأَبِيهِ آزَرَ أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَاماً آلِهَةً إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ",فلم يسمع أبوه كلامه واستهجن الأمر وعدّه خروجاً عن دين الأباء والأجداد ,فحذّر وتوعّد ,يقول الله تعالى في سورة مريم:" قَالَ أَرَاغِبٌ أَنتَ عَنْ آلِهَتِي يَا إِبْراهِيمُ لَئِن لَّمْ تَنتَهِ لَأَرْجُمَنَّكَ وَاهْجُرْنِي مَلِيّاً",إلا أن هذا لم يثن خليل الرحمن عن ملته الحنيفة , ولم يؤثر هذا الوعد والوعيد على عقيدته السويّة السليمة,وبرء مما عمل أبوه وقومه,يقول الله تعالى في سورة الزخرف:" وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ إِنَّنِي بَرَاء مِّمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ",فما كان جزاؤه إلا أن يحرّق وأن يلقى في النار,يقول الله تعالى في سورة الأنبياء:" قَالُواْ حَرِّقُوهُ وَٱنصُرُوۤاْ آلِهَتَكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ فَاعِلِينَ",فأيد الله إبراهيم عليه السلام بمعجزة ,فكانت النار بردًا وسلامًا على جسمه,يقول الله تعالى في نفس سورة الأنبياء:" قُلْنَا يَا نَارُ كُونِي بَرْداً وَسَلَاماً عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ",فحباه الله بخواص لم يجعلها في غيره من قبل منها:
1.جعله الله أمة وقانتًا لله حنيفًا لايشرك بربه أحدًا,يقول الله تعالى في سورة النحل:" إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ كَانَ أُمَّةً قَانِتاً لِلّهِ حَنِيفاً وَلَمْ يَكُ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ".
2.قرّبه إليه _قربة رضى ومحبة_حتى جعله خليله كما يقول الله عز وجل في سورة النساء:" وَاتَّخَذَ اللّهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ خَلِيلاً".
3.جعله إمامًا للناس, كما يقول الله في سورة البقرة :" وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قَالَ إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَاماً".
4.جعل الأنبياء من بعده من نسله:" َقالَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي قَالَ لاَ يَنَالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ",وكما يقول الله في سورة الحديد:" وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِمَا النُّبُوَّةَ وَالْكِتَابَ فَمِنْهُم مُّهْتَدٍ وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ".
5.كلفه الله بناء البيت الحرام:" وَإِذْ يَرْفَعُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ الْقَوَاعِدَ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ وَإِسْمَاعِيلُ رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ".
6.هو سمانا المسلمين,يقول الله تعالى في سورة الحج:" وَجَاهِدُوا فِي اللَّهِ حَقَّ جِهَادِهِ هُوَ اجْتَبَاكُمْ وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ مِّلَّةَ أَبِيكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ هُوَ سَمَّاكُمُ الْمُسْلِمينَ مِن قَبْلُ".
فكان عليه السلام أمة وأبًا لكل الصفات الحميدة والأخلاق السميّة والأعمال الجليلة,فكان أواهً منيبًا,يقول الله تعالى في سورة هود:"إ ِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَحَلِيمٌ أَوَّاهٌ مُّنِيبٌ",وفيًا لايخلف الوعد ولا العهد,يقول الله تعالى في سورة النجم:" وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي وَفَّى".
وأما أدلة نبّوته ورسالته:​1.قول الله تعالى في سورة البقرة:" قُولُواْ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ",فهذا دليل على تلقيه الوحي وإنزال كتاب.
2.قول الله تعالى في سورة آل عمران:" إِنَّ اللّهَ اصْطَفَى آدَمَ وَنُوحاً وَآلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَآلَ عِمْرَانَ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ",فالإصطفاء لإبراهيم وآله عليهم السلام.
3.قول الله تعالى في سورة النساء :" أَمْ يَحْسُدُونَ النَّاسَ عَلَى مَا آتَاهُمُ اللّهُ مِن فَضْلِهِ فَقَدْ آتَيْنَا آلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَآتَيْنَاهُم مُّلْكاً عَظِيماً".
4.قول الله تعالى في سورة النساء:" وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ دِيناً مِّمَّنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لله وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ واتَّبَعَ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفاً وَاتَّخَذَ اللّهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ خَلِيلاً",والخليل في كلام العرب الصاحب الملازم الذي لا يخفى عنه شيء من أمور صاحبه، مشتقّ من الخِلال، وهو النواحي المتخلّلة للمكان,والمعنى هنا شدّة رِضَى اللَّهِ عنه، إذ قد علم كلّ أحد أنّ الخلّة الحقيقية تستحِيل على الله فأريد لوازمها وهي الرضى، واستجابة الدعوة، وذكره بخير، ونحو ذلك.
5.قول الله تعالى في سورة :" َلَقَدْ جَاءتْ رُسُلُنَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ بِالْبُـشْرَى قَالُواْ سَلاَماً قَالَ سَلاَمٌ فَمَا لَبِثَ أَن جَاء بِعِجْلٍ حَنِيذٍ",والرسل هنا هي الملائكة .
6.قول الله تعالى في سورة مريم:" وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صِدِّيقاً نَّبِيّاً".
7.قول الله تعالى في سورة الأحزاب:" وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ مِيثَاقَهُمْ وَمِنكَ وَمِن نُّوحٍ وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ وَأَخَذْنَا مِنْهُم مِّيثَاقاً غَلِيظاً".
8.قول الله في سورة الشورى:" شَرَعَ لَكُم مِّنَ الدِّينِ مَا وَصَّى بِهِ نُوحاً وَالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ وَمَا وَصَّيْنَا بِهِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى وَعِيسَى أَنْ أَقِيمُوا الدِّينَ".
9.قول الله سبحانه وتعالى في سورة الحديد :" َلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِمَا النُّبُوَّةَ وَالْكِتَابَ فَمِنْهُم مُّهْتَدٍ وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ".
10.قول الله عزوجل في سورة الأعلى:" صُحُفِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى", ففيها دليل على تلقي إبراهيم عليه السلام صحفًا من عند الله, فهو نبي رسول حليم أواه منيب رشيد وأمة.
يتبع...


----------



## Dr.Ahmad saad (24 مارس 2010)

صلى الله عليه وسلم .. جزيت خيرا


----------



## ابن سينا (24 مارس 2010)

dr.ahmad saad قال:


> صلى الله عليه وسلم .. جزيت خيرا



السلام عليكم
وجزاك الله كل الخير الوفير.


----------



## ابن سينا (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
سيدنا إسماعيل عليه السلام​بلغ سيدنا إبراهيم من الكبر عتيًا ولم يرزق الخلف والولد,وبلغت زوجه سارة سنًا تفقد فيه المرأة خصوبتها ويتعسر حملها,,فدعا إبراهيم ربه أن يهب له على كبره وعقم زوجه ولدًا .
وهبت سارة زوجها جاريتها لتلد له الولد,يقول الله تعالى في سورة الصافات:" رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ",ويقول الله تعالى في سورة الصافات:" الْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الَّذِي وَهَبَ لِي عَلَى الْكِبَرِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِنَّ رَبِّي لَسَمِيعُ الدُّعَاء",فوهبه الله من هاجر ولدًا أسماه اسماعيل,وبعدها من سارة وأسماه اسحق.
أمره الله أن يترك زوجه هاجر وولدهما اسماعيل في أرض بعيدة وغير ذي زرع,يقول الله تعالى في سورة إبراهيم :" رَبَّنَا إِنِّي أَسْكَنتُ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ عِنْدَ بَيْتِكَ الْمُحَرَّمِ رَبَّنَا لِيُقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ فَاجْعَلْ أَفْئِدَةً مِنْ النَّاسِ تَهْوِي إِلَيْهِمْ وَارْزُقْهُمْ مِنْ الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْكُرُونَ",ووهبه اسحق ثم كانت مسألة الذبيح واختلاف العلماء حول من هو الذبيح إسماعيل أو إسحق؟
والذي أرجحه أن الذبيح كان سيدنا إسماعيل وذلك للأسباب اتالية:
*الأول:*سياق الآيات من سورة الصافات حين ذكر الذبيح في قوله تعالى:"وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ" في الآية رقم 107,كان قد ذكر بشارة سيدنا اسماعيل في قوله تعالى:"فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيمٍ{101} فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ مَعَهُ السَّعْيَ قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى قَالَ يَا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ مَا تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي إِن شَاء اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ{102", الغلام الحليم هو الذبيح لأن آية الفداء جاءت بعدها مباشرة في آية 107, وحسب تسلسل الآيات فقد جاءت بعدها بشارة سيدنا إسحاق في قوله تعالى في نفس سورة الصافات:"َوبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ نَبِيّاً مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ{112} وَبَارَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَى إِسْحَاقَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِمَا مُحْسِنٌ وَظَالِمٌ لِّنَفْسِهِ مُبِينٌ{113}", الله سبحانه وتعالى وهب لإبراهيم إسحق بعد ذكر الذبيح,ولا يعقل أن يُذكر الذبيح وبشارته ثم يُذكر الوليد الثاني ويُراد به الذبيح وذلك لأسبقيته في الولادة.
2.القرآن الكريم عند ذكر الأنبياء ومن نسل سيدنا إبراهيم يذكر على الدوام إسماعيل قبل إسحق, وهذا ملاحظ في كافة الآيات,مثال قوله تعالى في :
1.سورة البقرة:"أ َمْ كُنتُمْ شُهَدَاء إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن بَعْدِي قَالُواْ نَعْبُدُ إِلَـهَكَ وَإِلَـهَ آبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِلَـهاً وَاحِداً وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ",
2.سورة البقرة:" ُقولُواْ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ",
3. وفي نفس السورة:" أَمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأسْبَاطَ كَانُواْ هُوداً أَوْ نَصَارَى قُلْ أَأَنتُمْ أَعْلَمُ أَمِ اللّهُ وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّن كَتَمَ شَهَادَةً عِندَهُ مِنَ اللّهِ وَمَا اللّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ",
4. سورة آل عمران:" قُلْ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَالنَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ",
5.سورة النساء:" ِإنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً",
6.سورة إبراهيم:" الْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الَّذِي وَهَبَ لِي عَلَى الْكِبَرِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِنَّ رَبِّي لَسَمِيعُ الدُّعَاء",وهذه الآيات يعضد بعضها بعضًا لتدل على أن الله وهب لإبراهيم إسماعيل قبل إسحق.
*الثاني*:كما وأن هناك أحاديث تدلل على أن سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام هو ابن الذبيحين كما جاء في الأثرأن أعرابياً قال للنبي يابن الذبيحين، فعلم مراده وتبسَّم، وليس في آباء النبي ذبيح غير عبد الله وإسماعيل.

أدلة نبوّة سيدنا إسماعيل عليه السلام:​1.سورة :"إ ِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً",
2.سورة مريم:" وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صَادِقَ الْوَعْدِ وَكَانَ رَسُولاً نَّبِيّاً",في هذه الآية بيّن الله لنا أن إسماعيل عليه السلام كان نبيًا ورسولًا,فاجتمعت فيه النبوة والرسالة, ورغم أن القرآن لم يذكر لنا شيئًا عن رسالته .
هذا بالإضافة إلى الآيات التي تظهر بوضوح أن الوحي قد نزل على إسماعيل كما نزل علامن قبله من الرسل والأنبياءعليهم جميعًا سلام الله.


----------



## Dr.Ahmad saad (24 مارس 2010)

جزيت خيرا على مواصلتك للموضوع


----------



## ابن سينا (25 مارس 2010)

dr.ahmad saad قال:


> جزيت خيرا على مواصلتك للموضوع



وجزاك خيرًا على متابعتك.


----------



## ابن سينا (25 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
سيدنا إسحق عليه السلام​سيدنا إسحق عليه السلام هو الإبن الثاني لنبي الله وخليله إبراهيم عليهما السلام,وأمه هي زوج سيدنا إبراهيم سارة رضي الله عنها,وكا مولده بشارة بشرها الله نبيه وزوجه,يقول الله تعالى في سورة الأنعام:" َوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلاًّ هَدَيْنَا",ويقول الله تعالى في سورة هود:" وَامْرَأَتُهُ قَآئِمَةٌ فَضَحِكَتْ فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِن وَرَاء إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ",ويقول سبحانه وتعالى في سورة مريم:"فَلَمَّا اعْتَزَلَهُمْ وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ وَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَكُلّاً جَعَلْنَا نَبِيّاً",وكذلك قوله تعالى في سورة الأنبياء:" وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ نَافِلَةً وَكُلّاً جَعَلْنَا صَالِحِينَ".
أدلة نبوّة سيدنا إسحق عليه السلام​1.سورة البقرة:" أ َمْ كُنتُمْ شُهَدَاء إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن بَعْدِي قَالُواْ نَعْبُدُ إِلَـهَكَ وَإِلَـهَ آبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِلَـهاً وَاحِداً وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ",
2.سورة البقرة:" ُقولُواْ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ",وكافة الآيات التي ذكرت سيدنا إسماعيل وأباهما إبراهيم عليهم السلام,
بالإضافة إلى الآيات التالية:
1.سورة يوسف:" وَكَذَلِكَ يَجْتَبِيكَ رَبُّكَ وَيُعَلِّمُكَ مِن تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ وَيُتِمُّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى آلِ يَعْقُوبَ كَمَا أَتَمَّهَا عَلَى أَبَوَيْكَ مِن قَبْلُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ", والنعمة هنا وكما فسرها جمهور العلماء هي النبوّة.
2. وفي نفس السورة:" وَاتَّبَعْتُ مِلَّةَ آبَآئِـي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ مَا كَانَ لَنَا أَن نُّشْرِكَ بِاللّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ ذَلِكَ مِن فَضْلِ اللّهِ عَلَيْنَا وَعَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَـكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَشْكُرُونَ",
3.سورة مريم:" فَلَمَّا اعْتَزَلَهُمْ وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ وَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَكُلّاً جَعَلْنَا نَبِيّاً",
4.سورة الأنبياء:" وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ نَافِلَةً وَكُلّاً جَعَلْنَا صَالِحِينَ",
5.سورة العنكبوت:" وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ النُّبُوَّةَ وَالْكِتَابَ وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَجْرَهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَإِنَّهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ",
6.سورة الصافات:" وَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ نَبِيّاً مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ",
هذه هي أدلة نبوّة سيدنا إسحق عليه السلام, وهي لم تذكر ولم تبيّن لنا أنه كان رسولًا. 
سيدنا لوط عليه السلام​سيدنا لوط هو أبن أخ إبراهيم عليه السلام,وعاش في زمنه وصدقه وأمن به وتبعه فبعثه الله نبيًا وأمره أن يهاجر بلده ويأتي البلد التي أمره أن يبلغ أهلها دعوة عمه إبراهيم عليهما السلام,وقد ذكر لنا القرآن هذا في سورة العنكبوت:" فَآمَنَ لَهُ لُوطٌ وَقَالَ إِنِّي مُهَاجِرٌ إِلَى رَبِّي إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ",فوجد أهل البلدة يأتون ما لم يأت به أحد من البشر من قبل,يأتون
الذكور دون الإناث ففحشوا وتعدوا ,يقول الله تعالى في سورة الأعراف:" وَلُوطاً إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ أَتَأْتُونَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مَا سَبَقَكُم بِهَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِّن الْعَالَمِينَ",وقول الله تعالى في سورة النمل :" وَلُوطاً إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ أَتَأْتُونَ الْفَاحِشَةَ وَأَنتُمْ تُبْصِرُونَ",فما كان منهم إلا أن يطغوا ويعتدوا فكانوا معتدين,يقول الله تعالى في سورة الشعراء:" كَذَّبَتْ قَوْمُ لُوطٍ الْمُرْسَلِينَ",فحق عليهم غضب الجبار فأرسل إليهم ملائكة يخسفونهم وبلدتهم إلا المؤمنين,يقول الله تعالى في سورة الحجر :" فَلَمَّا جَاء آلَ لُوطٍ الْمُرْسَلُونَ",فبعث عليهم العذاب يتخطفهم وهم هالكون,يقول الله تعالى في سورة القمر:" إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ حَاصِباً إِلَّا آلَ لُوطٍ نَّجَّيْنَاهُم بِسَحَرٍ",وامرأته كانت من الغابرين ,فهلكت مع الظالمين, يقول الله تعالى في سورة هود:" قَالُواْ يَا لُوطُ إِنَّا رُسُلُ رَبِّكَ لَن يَصِلُواْ إِلَيْكَ فَأَسْرِ بِأَهْلِكَ بِقِطْعٍ مِّنَ اللَّيْلِ وَلاَ يَلْتَفِتْ مِنكُمْ أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ امْرَأَتَكَ إِنَّهُ مُصِيبُهَا مَا أَصَابَهُمْ إِنَّ مَوْعِدَهُمُ الصُّبْحُ أَلَيْسَ الصُّبْحُ بِقَرِيبٍ".
أدلة نبوة سيدنا لوط عليه السلام
1.قول الله تعالى قي سورة الأنعام:" وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالْيَسَعَ وَيُونُسَ وَلُوطاً وَكُلاًّ فضَّلْنَا عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ".
2.وقول الله تعالى في سورة الصافات:" وَإِنَّ لُوطاً لَّمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ".
3.وقوله عزوجل في سورة التحريم:" ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلاً لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا اِمْرَأَةَ نُوحٍ وَاِمْرَأَةَ لُوطٍ كَانَتَا تَحْتَ عَبْدَيْنِ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا صَالِحَيْنِ فَخَانَتَاهُمَا فَلَمْ يُغْنِيَا عَنْهُمَا مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئاً وَقِيلَ ادْخُلَا النَّارَ مَعَ الدَّاخِلِينَ".


----------



## ابن سينا (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سيدنا يعقوب عليه السلام​سيدنا يعقوب عليه السلام هو ابن سيدنا إسحق عليهما السلام,وأطلق عليه "إسرائيل" وهي لفظة عبرانية تتكون من كلمتين "إسرا" وتعني عبد و"إيل" وتعني الله, فيكون معنى إسرائيل "عبدالله",وقد جاء إطلاق هذا الأسم على سيدنا يعقوب في القرآن الكريم في آية واحدة من سورة مريم 58:" أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِم مِّنَ النَّبِيِّينَ مِن ذُرِّيَّةِ آدَمَ وَمِمَّنْ حَمَلْنَا مَعَ نُوحٍ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْرَائِيلَ وَمِمَّنْ هَدَيْنَا وَاجْتَبَيْنَا إِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُ الرَّحْمَن خَرُّوا سُجَّداً وَبُكِيّاً",وهو أبو الأسباط وأبو سيدنا يوسف عليهم السلام. 
وكان بشرى جده إبراهيم عندما بشره الله بإسحق , يقول الله تعالى في سورة هود:"و َامْرَأَتُهُ قَآئِمَةٌ فَضَحِكَتْ فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِن وَرَاء إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ",وفي سورة مريم:" َلَمَّا اعْتَزَلَهُمْ وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ وَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَكُلّاً جَعَلْنَا نَبِيّاً",بعثه الله نبيًا لقومه وولده,ومن أسباطه تكونت ذرية إسرائيل, وأطلق عليهم بعد ذلك "بني إسرائيل". 
وقد كان نبي الله وعبده يعقوب مسلماً حنيفًا على ملة أبيه وجده إبراهيم عليهم السلام,يقول الله تعالى في سورة البقرة:" وَوَصَّى بِهَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بَنِيهِ وَيَعْقُوبُ يَا بَنِيَّ إِنَّ اللّهَ اصْطَفَى لَكُمُ الدِّينَ فَلاَ تَمُوتُنَّ إَلاَّ وَأَنتُم مُّسْلِمُونَ",ويقول في سورة البقرة:" أَمْ كُنتُمْ شُهَدَاء إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن بَعْدِي قَالُواْ نَعْبُدُ إِلَـهَكَ وَإِلَـهَ آبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِلَـهاً وَاحِداً وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ",وفي سورة يوسف:" وَاتَّبَعْتُ مِلَّةَ آبَآئِـي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ مَا كَانَ لَنَا أَن نُّشْرِكَ بِاللّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ ذَلِكَ مِن فَضْلِ اللّهِ عَلَيْنَا وَعَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَـكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَشْكُرُونَ", ولم يكن يهوديًا ولا نصرانيًا كما يقول الله تعالى في سورة البقرة:"أ َمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأسْبَاطَ كَانُواْ هُوداً أَوْ نَصَارَى قُلْ أَأَنتُمْ أَعْلَمُ أَمِ اللّهُ وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّن كَتَمَ شَهَادَةً عِندَهُ مِنَ اللّهِ وَمَا اللّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ".
أدلة نبوة سيدنا يعقوب عليه السلام​1.سورة البقرة:"قُولُواْ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ",فأنزل الله إلي يعقوب كما أنزل على أبيه وجده من الوحي .
2.سورة آل عمران:" ُقلْ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَالنَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ", أنزل على يعقوب ما نُزّل على ن قبله من الأنبياء, وجعله من زمرة الأنبياء.
3.سورة النساء:"إ ِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً".
4.سورة العنكبوت:" وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ النُّبُوَّةَ وَالْكِتَابَ وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَجْرَهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَإِنَّهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ".
الأسباط عليهم السلام​الأسباط هم أبناء سيدنا يعقوب ,ولم يذكر القرآن لنا أسماءهم, وهم أنبياء بنص القرآن, وسيدنا يوسف كان واحدًا من الإسباط.
أدلة نبوة الأسباط
لقد جاء ذكر الأسباط في القرآن في أربع آيات ,إثنتان في سورة البقرة وهما:
1.آية 136:" قُولُواْ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ", 
2.آية 140:" أَمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأسْبَاطَ كَانُواْ هُوداً أَوْ نَصَارَى قُلْ أَأَنتُمْ أَعْلَمُ أَمِ اللّهُ وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّن كَتَمَ شَهَادَةً عِندَهُ مِنَ اللّهِ وَمَا اللّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ". 
والثالثة في سورة آل عمران آية84 :" قُلْ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَالنَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ". 
والرابعة في سورة النساء 163:" إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً". 
ونلاحظ أنه في الآية 136 من سورة البقرة ذكر التنزيل على إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحق ويعقوب وأيضًا الأسباط,فقد ضمنهم في زمرة من نزل إليهم من عند الله ,ومن حيث عدم التفريق بين الأنبياء وهم منهم. 
وكذلك الآية 84 من سورة آل عمران وآية النساء حيث قال القرآن لنا أن الوحي نزل على الأسباط كما نزل على غيرهم من الأنبياء.


----------



## ابن سينا (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام​سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام كان إبنًا من بين إثني عشر من أبناء سيدنا يغقوب عليهم السلام,وقد أشار القرآن لهذا الأمر في سورة يوسف آية4 :" إِذْ قَالَ يُوسُفُ لِأَبِيهِ يَا أَبتِ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ كَوْكَباً وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ رَأَيْتُهُمْ لِي سَاجِدِينَ",فالأحد عشر كوكبًا هم إخوته والشمس ابوه والقمر أمه.
وكان حظي والديه وأحبه أبوه حبًا جمًا مما أثار حفيظة إخوته ودبروا أمرًا له في ليل ,فعزموا على قتله أو إخراجه من حياة أبيهم, وهكذا يخلو لهم قلب أبيهم ويحبهم ويقربهم إليه, وقد صور القرآن هذا الأمر تصويرًا بديعًا بليغًا حيث قال الله تعالى في سورة يوسف:" إِذْ قَالُواْ لَيُوسُفُ وَأَخُوهُ أَحَبُّ إِلَى أَبِينَا مِنَّا وَنَحْنُ عُصْبَةٌ إِنَّ أَبَانَا لَفِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ{8} اقْتُلُواْ يُوسُفَ أَوِ اطْرَحُوهُ أَرْضاً يَخْلُ لَكُمْ وَجْهُ أَبِيكُمْ وَتَكُونُواْ مِن بَعْدِهِ قَوْماً صَالِحِينَ{9} قَالَ قَآئِلٌ مَّنْهُمْ لاَ تَقْتُلُواْ يُوسُفَ وَأَلْقُوهُ فِي غَيَابَةِ الْجُبِّ يَلْتَقِطْهُ بَعْضُ السَّيَّارَةِ إِن كُنتُمْ فَاعِلِينَ",
فاحتالوا على أبيهم وأخذوا يوسف معهم في رحلة,ورموا يوسف في بئر وغاب في الجب, وعادوا إلى أبيهم من دونه, وادّعوا أن الذئب أكله,يقول الله تعالى :" َلَمَّا ذَهَبُواْ بِهِ وَأَجْمَعُواْ أَن يَجْعَلُوهُ فِي غَيَابَةِ الْجُبِّ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْهِ لَتُنَبِّئَنَّهُم بِأَمْرِهِمْ هَـذَا وَهُمْ لاَ يَشْعُرُونَ{15} وَجَاؤُواْ أَبَاهُمْ عِشَاء يَبْكُونَ{16} قَالُواْ يَا أَبَانَا إِنَّا ذَهَبْنَا نَسْتَبِقُ وَتَرَكْنَا يُوسُفَ عِندَ مَتَاعِنَا فَأَكَلَهُ الذِّئْبُ وَمَا أَنتَ بِمُؤْمِنٍ لِّنَا وَلَوْ كُنَّا صَادِقِينَ{17} وَجَآؤُوا عَلَى قَمِيصِهِ بِدَمٍ كَذِبٍ قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنفُسُكُمْ أَمْراً فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ",ونلاحظ في الآية 15 أن الله أوحى إليه وهو حدثًا صغيرًا,ويقال أنه منذ ذلك الوقت بان له أمر نبوته.
أدلة نبوته عليه السلام​1.سورة الأنعام:" وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلاًّ هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحاً هَدَيْنَا مِن قَبْلُ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ".
2.سورة غافر:" وَلَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا جَاءكُم بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَن يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِن بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُّرْتَابٌ".
سيدنا أيوب عليه السلام​سيدنا أيوب عليه السلام من ذرية سيدنا إبراهيم,وقد جاء ذكره في القرآن في أربع آيات وفيهه أدلة نبوته أيضًا, وهذه الآيات هي:
1.سورة النساء 163:" إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً",
2.سورة الأنعام 84:" وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلاًّ هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحاً هَدَيْنَا مِن قَبْلُ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ",
3.سورة الأنبياء 83:" وَأَيُّوبَ إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ",
4.سورة ص 41:" وَاذْكُرْ عَبْدَنَا أَيُّوبَ إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الشَّيْطَانُ بِنُصْبٍ وَعَذَابٍ".
سيدنا أيوب عليه السلام من الأبياء الذين ابتلاهم الله عزوجل في بدنه وصحته,وصبر صبرًا تعجز عنه الرواسي والجبال حتى ضُرب المثل في صبره فيقال :"أصبر من أيوب".كما ويقال:"يا صبر أيوب" أي اللهم أعطني صبرًا كصبر أيوب على محنته وبلائه.
يقول الله تعالى في سورة ص:" إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ صَابِراً نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ",فكان مثال المؤمن والمسلم لأمر الله والصابر العابد القانط.
ولم يطلب من الله وهو في خضم محنته وبلائه إلا أن يرحمه كما يقول الله تعالى في سورة الأنبياء:" :" وَأَيُّوبَ إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ ", وهذا يدل على عظمة الإيمان بالله وقدره وما قضاه في غيبه.
أدلة نبوة أيوب عليه السلام​1. .سورة النساء 163:" إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً".
2. سورة الأنعام 84:" وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلاًّ هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحاً هَدَيْنَا مِن قَبْلُ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ".


----------



## بهاء الحسيني (29 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا اخي وبارك الله لك في مسعاك 
اخوك بهاء الحسيني


----------



## ابن سينا (29 مارس 2010)

بهاء الحسيني قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااا اخي وبارك الله لك في مسعاك
> اخوك بهاء الحسيني



السلام عليكم
وبارك الله فيك ومرورك الطيب.


----------



## ابن سينا (29 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ذو الكفل عليه السلام​قال أهل التاريخ ذو الكفل هو ابن أيوب عليه السلام وأسمه في الأصل (بشر) وقد بعثه الله بعد أيوب وسماه ذا الكفل لأنه تكفل ببعض الطاعات فوفي بها، وكان مقامه في الشام وأهل دمشق يتناقلون أن له قبراً في جبل هناك يشرف على دمشق يسمى قاسيون. إلا أن بعض العلماء يرون أنه ليس بنبي وإنما هو رجل من الصالحين من بني إسرائيل. وقد رجح ابن كثير نبوته لأن الله تعالى قرنه مع الأنبياء فقال عز وجل في سورة الأنبياء:" وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِدْرِيسَ وَذَا الْكِفْلِ كُلٌّ مِّنَ الصَّابِرِينَ (85) وَأَدْخَلْنَاهُمْ فِي رَحْمَتِنَا إِنَّهُم مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ",
قال ابن كثير : فالظاهر من ذكره في القرآن العظيم بالثناء عليه مقرونا مع هؤلاء السادة الأنبياء أنه نبي عليه من ربه الصلاة والسلام وهذا هو المشهور.
ولم يذكر لنا القرآن غير هذا عن هذا النبي,ولهذا نقف عند هذا الحد.
وجاء ذكره في القرآن في آيتين وفيهما أدلة نبوته وهما:
1.سورة الأنبياء:" وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِدْرِيسَ وَذَا الْكِفْلِ كُلٌّ مِّنَ الصَّابِرِينَ",
2.سورة ص:" وَاذْكُرْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالْيَسَعَ وَذَا الْكِفْلِ وَكُلٌّ مِّنْ الْأَخْيَارِ".
سيدنا يونس عليه السلام​هو يونس بن متى ولقب بذي النون وصاحب الحوت وكذلك جاء ذكره في الكتاب الحكيم, أرسله الله إلى قوم نينوى فدعاهم إلى عبادة الله وحده ولكنهم أبوا واستكبروا فتركهم وتوعدهم بالعذاب بعد ثلاث ليال فخشوا على أنفسهم فآمنوا فرفع الله عنهم العذاب، أما يونس فخرج في سفينة وكانوا على وشك الغرق فاقترعوا لكي يحددوا من سيلقى من الرجال فوقع ثلاثا على يونس فرمى نفسه في البحر فالتقمه الحوت وأوحى الله إليه أن لا يأكله فدعا يونس ربه أن يخرجه من الظلمات فاستجاب الله له وبعثه إلى مائة ألف أو يزيدون,يقول الله تعالى في سورة الصافات:" وَإِنَّ يُونُسَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ{139} إِذْ أَبَقَ إِلَى الْفُلْكِ الْمَشْحُونِ{140} فَسَاهَمَ فَكَانَ مِنْ الْمُدْحَضِينَ{141} فَالْتَقَمَهُ الْحُوتُ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ{142} فَلَوْلَا أَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنْ الْمُسَبِّحِينَ{143} لَلَبِثَ فِي بَطْنِهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ{144} فَنَبَذْنَاهُ بِالْعَرَاء وَهُوَ سَقِيمٌ{145} وَأَنبَتْنَا عَلَيْهِ شَجَرَةً مِّن يَقْطِينٍ{146} وَأَرْسَلْنَاهُ إِلَى مِئَةِ أَلْفٍ أَوْ يَزِيدُونَ{147} فَآمَنُوا فَمَتَّعْنَاهُمْ إِلَى حِينٍ",وكان يذكر الله بدعاء أصبح من الأدعية التي تفرج الكرب وتسكن القلب وأورده الله في سورة الأنبياء:" وَذَا النُّونِ إِذ ذَّهَبَ مُغَاضِباً فَظَنَّ أَن لَّن نَّقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَن لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ".
أدلة نبوته عليه السلام​1.سورة النساء:" إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً",
2.سورة الأنعام:" وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالْيَسَعَ وَيُونُسَ وَلُوطاً وَكُلاًّ فضَّلْنَا عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ",
3.سورة الصافات:" وَإِنَّ يُونُسَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ".


----------



## ابن سينا (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سيدنا شعيب عليه السلام ​سيدنا شعيب أرسله الله لقوم مدين وكانوا يعبدون غير الله وينقصون المكيال والميزان ولا يعطون الناس حقهم فدعاهم إلى عبادة الله وأن يتعاملوا بالعدل ولكنهم أبوا واستكبروا واستمروا في عنادهم وتوعدوه بالرجم والطرد وطالبوه بأن ينزل عليهم كسفا من السماء فجاءت الصيحة وقضت عليهم جميعا,يقول الله تعالى في سورة الأعراف:" وَإِلَى مَدْيَنَ أَخَاهُمْ شُعَيْباً قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَـهٍ غَيْرُهُ قَدْ جَاءتْكُم بَيِّنَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ فَأَوْفُواْ الْكَيْلَ وَالْمِيزَانَ وَلاَ تَبْخَسُواْ النَّاسَ أَشْيَاءهُمْ وَلاَ تُفْسِدُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ بَعْدَ إِصْلاَحِهَا ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ",فكأن على آذانهم وقرًا وعلى قلوبهم سترًا, فكذبوا واستهزؤا فجاءهم العذاب بغتة,يقول الله تعالى في سورة هود:" َلَمَّا جَاء أَمْرُنَا نَجَّيْنَا شُعَيْباً وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَعَهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ مَّنَّا وَأَخَذَتِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ الصَّيْحَةُ فَأَصْبَحُواْ فِي دِيَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ",وكانوا يسخرون منه كما يقول الله تعالى في سورة هود :" قَالُواْ يَا شُعَيْبُ أَصَلاَتُكَ تَأْمُرُكَ أَن نَّتْرُكَ مَا يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُنَا أَوْ أَن نَّفْعَلَ فِي أَمْوَالِنَا مَا نَشَاء إِنَّكَ لَأَنتَ الْحَلِيمُ الرَّشِيدُ".
أدلة نبوة شعيب عليه السلام​1.سورة الأعراف:" وَإِلَى مَدْيَنَ أَخَاهُمْ شُعَيْباً قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَـهٍ غَيْرُهُ".
2.سورة التوبة:" َلَمْ يَأْتِهِمْ نَبَأُ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَقَوْمِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وِأَصْحَابِ مَدْيَنَ وَالْمُؤْتَفِكَاتِ أَتَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا كَانَ اللّهُ لِيَظْلِمَهُمْ وَلَـكِن كَانُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ".
3.سورة العنكبوت:" وَإِلَى مَدْيَنَ أَخَاهُمْ شُعَيْباً فَقَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَارْجُوا الْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَلَا تَعْثَوْا فِي الْأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ".

سيدنا موسى عليه السلام​
هو موسى بن عمران من سبط لاوي,ولد في مصر وتربى في بيوت الفراعنة كأنه أحدهم بعد أن نجاه الله من القتل رضيعًا,حيث أخذته زوج فرعون وجعلته مقربًا واتخذاه وليدًا,وأصبح في رشده عدوًا لفرعون وطغيانه,يقول الله تعالى في سورة القصص:" وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلَا تَخَافِي وَلَا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ",ويقول الله سبحانه وتعالى في سورة القصص:" َالْتَقَطَهُ آلُ فِرْعَوْنَ لِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ عَدُوّاً وَحَزَناً إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ{8} وَقَالَتِ امْرَأَتُ فِرْعَوْنَ قُرَّتُ عَيْنٍ لِّي وَلَكَ لَا تَقْتُلُوهُ عَسَى أَن يَنفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَداً وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ",فبعثه الله إلى فرعون وقومه يدعوهم لعبادة الواحدالقهار ويتركوا الأوثان والأحجار وعبادتها ويسلموا .يقول الله في سورة الأعراف:" ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِم مُّوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ فَظَلَمُواْ بِهَا فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُفْسِدِينَ",وقوله عزوجل في نفس السورة:" وَقَالَ مُوسَى يَا فِرْعَوْنُ إِنِّي رَسُولٌ مِّن رَّبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ",فما كان من الطاغية فرعون إلا أن يكذب رسول الله ويهزأ بما جاءه من آيات,فأرعد وأزبد فرعون وطلب كل سحار عليم,فجاءوه السحرة من كل فج يرغبون المال والحظوة عند فرعون إن هم غلبوا "الساحر" موسى عليه السلام,فكان اللقاء وبطش موسى بالسحرة وسحرِهم, وانقلب السحر على الساحر, فدخل السحرة في دين الله وعزفوا فرعون ودينه ودنياه,يقول الله تعالى في سورة الأعراف:" يَأْتُوكَ بِكُلِّ سَاحِرٍ عَلِيمٍ",ويقول رب العزة قي سورة طه:" وَأَلْقِ مَا فِي يَمِينِكَ تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعُوا إِنَّمَا صَنَعُوا كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ وَلَا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَى",ويقول ايضًا في نفس السورة:" َأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سُجَّداً قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ هَارُونَ وَمُوسَى{70} قَالَ آمَنتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ السِّحْرَ فَلَأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُم مِّنْ خِلَافٍ وَلَأُصَلِّبَنَّكُمْ فِي جُذُوعِ النَّخْلِ وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ أَيُّنَا أَشَدُّ عَذَاباً وَأَبْقَى{71} قَالُوا لَن نُّؤْثِرَكَ عَلَى مَا جَاءنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالَّذِي فَطَرَنَا فَاقْضِ مَا أَنتَ قَاضٍ إِنَّمَا تَقْضِي هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا{72} إِنَّا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّنَا لِيَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَمَا أَكْرَهْتَنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنَ السِّحْرِ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى",فحقَّ الحقُّ وزهق الباطل إن الباطل كان زهوقًا,ثم جاءهم عذاب الله غرقًا, فأغرق الله فرعون وجنده وأنقذ موسى ومن تبعه من بني إسرائيل والقبط,يقول الله تعالى في سورة الأعراف:" فَانتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُواْ عَنْهَا غَافِلِينَ".وخرج سيدنا موسى عليه السلام بقومه إلى الأرض المقدسة التي وعدهم للمؤمنين.وقد خص الله موسى عليه السلام بأمر لم يخص به غيره فقد كلّمه الله تكليمًا ,يقول الله تعالى في سورة النساء :" وَرُسُلاً قَدْ قَصَصْنَاهُمْ عَلَيْكَ مِن قَبْلُ وَرُسُلاً لَّمْ نَقْصُصْهُمْ عَلَيْكَ وَكَلَّمَ اللّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيماً".
أدلة نبوة موسى عليه السلام​1.سورة البقرة:" وَإِذْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَالْفُرْقَانَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ",وهذا دليل أيضًا على أنه كان رسولًا.
2.سورة البقرة:" وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَفَكُلَّمَا جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لاَ تَهْوَى أَنفُسُكُمُ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ فَفَرِيقاً كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقاً تَقْتُلُونَ".
3.سورة البقرة:" قُولُواْ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ".
4.سورة آل عمران:" قُلْ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَالنَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ".
5.سورة الأنعام:" ثُمَّ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ تَمَاماً عَلَى الَّذِيَ أَحْسَنَ وَتَفْصِيلاً لِّكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لَّعَلَّهُم بِلِقَاء رَبِّهِمْ يُؤْمِنُونَ".
6.سورة الأعراف:"ثمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِم مُّوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ".
7.سورة هود:" وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا وَسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ",وغيرها من الآيات وهي كثر التي تدل على نبوة ورسالة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام.


----------



## ابن سينا (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سيدنا هارون عليه السلام​هو هارون بن عمران وأخو موسى عليهما السلام,كان أكبر من موسى سنًا وأفصح منه لسانًا,سأل الله أن يبعثه معه وأن يشركه في أمر الرسالة,فمنّ الله على موسى وأعطاه ما سأل,يقول الله تعالى في سورة طه:" وَاجْعَل لِّي وَزِيراً مِّنْ أَهْلِي{29} هَارُونَ أَخِي{30} اشْدُدْ بِهِ أَزْرِي{31} وَأَشْرِكْهُ فِي أَمْرِي",وبقول الله تعالى في نفس السورة:" قَالَ قَدْ أُوتِيتَ سُؤْلَكَ يَا مُوسَى"و ويقول رب العزة في موطن أخر من سورة مريم:" وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ مِن رَّحْمَتِنَا أَخَاهُ هَارُونَ نَبِيّاً",فكانت رحمة الله واسعة فجعل هارون نبيًا ,وعن فصاحة لسان هارون يقول الله تعالى في سورة القصص:" وَأَخِي هَارُونُ هُوَ أَفْصَحُ مِنِّي لِسَاناً فَأَرْسِلْهُ مَعِيَ رِدْءاً يُصَدِّقُنِي إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَن يُكَذِّبُونِ".
لم يذكر لنا القرآن من سيرة هارون عليه السلام غير هذه,وأنه أزر أخاه موسى عليهما السلام في عبء الرسالة إلى فرعون وقومه,فأرسلهما لذلك الطاغية الجاهل الظالم لغيره ونفسه.
يقول الله تعالى في سورة طه:" اذْهَبَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى", ويقول سبحانه وتعالى في سورة الشعراء:" فَأْتِيَا فِرْعَوْنَ فَقُولَا إِنَّا رَسُولُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ",ويقول الله عزوجل في سورة يونس:" ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِم مُّوسَى وَهَارُونَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ بِآيَاتِنَا فَاسْتَكْبَرُواْ وَكَانُواْ قَوْماً مُّجْرِمِينَ".
وفي سورة طه يقول الله :" َأْتِيَاهُ فَقُولَا إِنَّا رَسُولَا رَبِّكَ فَأَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَا تُعَذِّبْهُمْ قَدْ جِئْنَاكَ بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكَ وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَى مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الْهُدَى".
فقوله تعالى "رسولا" على التثنية يدل على أن هارون وموسى نبيان ورسولان.
*أدلة نبوة سيدنا هارون عليه السلام*​1.سورة النساء:" إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً".
2.سورة الأنعام:" وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلاًّ هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحاً هَدَيْنَا مِن قَبْلُ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ".
3.سورة يونس:" ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِم مُّوسَى وَهَارُونَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ بِآيَاتِنَا فَاسْتَكْبَرُواْ وَكَانُواْ قَوْماً مُّجْرِمِينَ".4
4.سورة مريم:" وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ مِن رَّحْمَتِنَا أَخَاهُ هَارُونَ نَبِيّاً",هنا جاء صراحة أن هارون كان نبيًا.
5.سورة الأنبياء:" وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ الْفُرْقَانَ وَضِيَاء وَذِكْراً لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ",فالفرقان وهو هنا التوراة نزلت على كل من موسى وهارون,وهذا دليل أن هارون عليه السلام تقلى رسالة التوراة من عند الله.
6.سورة المؤمنون: ثُمَّ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى وَأَخَاهُ هَارُونَ بِآيَاتِنَا وَسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ".
7.سورة الفرقان:" وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلْنَا مَعَهُ أَخَاهُ هَارُونَ وَزِيراً",وزيرًا هنا تعني معينًا أي معينًا لموسى في عبء الرسالة.
8.سورة الشعراء:" فَأْتِيَا فِرْعَوْنَ فَقُولَا إِنَّا رَسُولُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ",قال الألوسي:" وأفرد الرسول هنا لأنه مصدر بحسب الأصل وصف به كما يوصف بغيره من المصادر للمبالغة كرجل عدل فيجري فيه كما يجري فيه من الأوجه، ولا يخفى الأوجه منها، وعلى المصدرية ظاهر قول كثير عزة:
لقد كذب الواشون ما فهت عندهم=بسر ولا أرسلتهم برسول
وأظهر منه قول العباس بن مرداس:
إلا من مبلغٌ عنى خُفَافاً=رسولاً بيت أهلك منتهاها
أو لاتحادهما للأخوة أو لوحدة المرسل أو المرسل به


----------



## ابن سينا (4 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

سيدنا داوود عليه السلام ​سيدنا داوود من ذرية بني إسرائيل ومن الذين كانوا في الأرض المقدسة بعد دخول بني إسرائيل بقيادة فتى سيدنا موسى عليه السلام,وكان في عهد الملك طالوت ملك بني إسرائيل وجنديًا من جنوده,فقاتل الجبابرة ونازل قائدهم جالوت فطرحه صريعًا,وبعد فترة أصبح ملكًا على بني إسرائيل, وأتاه الله النبوة ,يقول الله تعالى في سورة البقرة:" فَهَزَمُوهُم بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَقَتَلَ دَاوُودُ جَالُوتَ وَآتَاهُ اللّهُ الْمُلْكَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَعَلَّمَهُ مِمَّا يَشَاءُ وَلَوْلاَ دَفْعُ اللّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ لَّفَسَدَتِ الأَرْضُ وَلَـكِنَّ اللّهَ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ",فاجتمعت النبوة والمُلك في داوود عليه السلام,وأتاه الله من المعجزات ما أتاه فقد جعل الجبال تسبح معه والآن له الحديد ووهبه مزمارًا وحسن صوت ضُرب به المثل,يقول الله تعالى في سورة سبأ:" وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ مِنَّا فَضْلاً يَا جِبَالُ أَوِّبِي مَعَهُ وَالطَّيْرَ وَأَلَنَّا لَهُ الْحَدِيدَ",وعن أبي موسى رضي الله عن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام قال له :" لو رأيتني وأنا أستمع لقراءتك البارحة ، لقد أوتيت مزمارا من مزامير آل داود".
وكان قويًا في العبادة حتى أنه كان يفطر يومًا ويصوم يومًا, ويقوم نصف الليل وينام ثلثه ويقوم سدسه وقال فيه الله :" اصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَاذْكُرْ عَبْدَنَا دَاوُودَ ذَا الْأَيْدِ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ".
أدلة نبوة سيدنا داوود عليه السلام​1.سورة البقرة:" وَقَتَلَ دَاوُودُ جَالُوتَ وَآتَاهُ اللّهُ الْمُلْكَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَعَلَّمَهُ مِمَّا يَشَاءُ",
2.سورة النساء:" إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً",
3.سورة الأنعام:" وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلاًّ هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحاً هَدَيْنَا مِن قَبْلُ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ",
4.سورة الإسراء:" وَرَبُّكَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَلَقَدْ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَ النَّبِيِّينَ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً",وفي آية النساء وهذه الآية دليل على أن الله نزّل على داوود عليه السلام كتابًا وهو"الزبور".
سيدنا سليمان عليه السلام​هو سليمان بن داوود عليهما السلام,وهب الله لداوود سليمانَ كما يقول الله تعالى في سورة ص:" وَوَهَبْنَا لِدَاوُودَ سُلَيْمَانَ نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ",وورّثه الله داوود والمقصود بالإرث هنا النبوة والملك , لأن الأنبياء لا يورثون. إنما تكون أموالهم صدقة من بعدهم للفقراء والمحتاجين، لا يخصون بها أقربائهم. قال محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: "نحن معشر الأنبياء لا نورث,وما نتركه صدقة".
لقد جمع الله في داوود وسليمان الملك والنبوة وهذا ما لا يعطيه لأحد من قبلهما ولم يعطه من بعدهما.
وسخر الله له الريحوالجن بأتمرون بأمره, يقول الله تعالى في سورة الأنبياء:" وَلِسُلَيْمَانَ الرِّيحَ عَاصِفَةً تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَكُنَّا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَالِمِينَ",ويقول الله تعالى في سورة سبأ:" وَلِسُلَيْمَانَ الرِّيحَ غُدُوُّهَا شَهْرٌ وَرَوَاحُهَا شَهْرٌ وَأَسَلْنَا لَهُ عَيْنَ الْقِطْرِ وَمِنَ الْجِنِّ مَن يَعْمَلُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِ وَمَن يَزِغْ مِنْهُمْ عَنْ أَمْرِنَا نُذِقْهُ مِنْ عَذَابِ السَّعِيرِ",وعلمه منطق الطير ومخلوقات اخرى كما يقول الله تعالى في سورة النمل:" وَوَرِثَ سُلَيْمَانُ دَاوُودَ وَقَالَ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ عُلِّمْنَا مَنطِقَ الطَّيْرِ وَأُوتِينَا مِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْفَضْلُ الْمُبِينُ".
والملك الذي أتاه الله إياه كان في بناء أول دولة على دين الحق في الأرض المباركة, يقول الله تعالى :"َلِسُلَيْمَانَ الرِّيحَ عَاصِفَةً تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا".
أدلة نبوة سليمان عليه السلام​1.سورة النساء:"إ ِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً",
2.سورة الأنعام:" وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلاًّ هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحاً هَدَيْنَا مِن قَبْلُ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ",
3.سورة الأنبياء:" َفَهَّمْنَاهَا سُلَيْمَانَ وَكُلّاً آتَيْنَا حُكْماً وَعِلْماً وَسَخَّرْنَا مَعَ دَاوُودَ الْجِبَالَ يُسَبِّحْنَ وَالطَّيْرَ وَكُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ",
4.سورة النمل 16:" وَوَرِثَ سُلَيْمَانُ دَاوُودَ وَقَالَ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ عُلِّمْنَا مَنطِقَ الطَّيْرِ وَأُوتِينَا مِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْفَضْلُ الْمُبِينُ".
5.سورة النمل 36:" فَلَمَّا جَاء سُلَيْمَانَ قَالَ أَتُمِدُّونَنِ بِمَالٍ فَمَا آتَانِيَ اللَّهُ خَيْرٌ مِّمَّا آتَاكُم بَلْ أَنتُم بِهَدِيَّتِكُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ".


----------



## ابن سينا (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
سيدنا إلياس عليه السلام​إلياس عليه السلام نبي بعثه الله إلى قوم كانوا يعبدون الأصنام وكبيرهم "بعل",ولهذا قيل أن القوم هم أهل بعلبك,حيث أن بعل هو الصنم وبك يعني الوادي, وعليه فأن بعلبك تعني رب الوادي.
وقدجاء ذكر إلياس عليه السلام في القرآن في مآيتين وهما:
1.سورة الأنعام:"َزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى وَعِيسَى وَإِلْيَاسَ كُلٌّ مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ",
2.سورة الصافات:"وَإِنَّ إِلْيَاسَ لَمِنْ الْمُرْسَلِينَ".
ولم يذكر لنا القرآن غير هذا عن سيرة حياته, ولكن بعض المفسرين قال أنه إلياس بن فنحاص بن إلعاز، أو ابن هارون أخي موسى فيكون من سبط لاوي.
وأما أدلة نبوته فهي​1. 
1.سورة الأنعام:"َزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى وَعِيسَى وَإِلْيَاسَ كُلٌّ مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ",
2. .سورة الصافات:" وَإِنَّ إِلْيَاسَ لَمِنْ الْمُرْسَلِينَ" .
سيدنا أليسع عليه السلام ​سيدنا اليسع من النبياء الذين لم يذكر لنا القرآن من قصصهم,ولكن ذكر أسماءهم مقرونة مع الأبينء الآخرين.
جاء ذكر ه في كتاب الله في موضعين:
1. سورة ص: وَاذْكُرْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالْيَسَعَ وَذَا الْكِفْلِ وَكُلٌّ مِّنْ الْأَخْيَارِ".
2.سورة الأنعام :" وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالْيَسَعَ وَيُونُسَ وَلُوطاً وَكُلاًّ فضَّلْنَا عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ".
وأدلة نبوته الآياتان المذكورتان أعلاه:
1. سورة ص: وَاذْكُرْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالْيَسَعَ وَذَا الْكِفْلِ وَكُلٌّ مِّنْ الْأَخْيَارِ".
2.سورة الأنعام :" وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالْيَسَعَ وَيُونُسَ وَلُوطاً وَكُلاًّ فضَّلْنَا عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ".


----------



## ابن سينا (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
سيدنا زكريا عليه السلام​سيدنا زكريا عليه السلام كان نبيًا من أنبياء بني إسرائيل,وكان تقيًا ورعًا ,وعاصر عمران والد مريم وكان رجلًا صالحًا تقيًا,دعت زوج هذا الرجل الصالح أن يرزقها الله الولد على أن تجعله محررًا لله أي نذرت أن تجعلة على خدمة المعبد طول حياته,,فاستجاب الله لها ورزقها مولودًا , وكان المولود أنثى ,ويبدو أن والد مريم توفي ,فكفل زكريا النبي عليه السلام مريم وجعلها في خدمة المعبد ايفاءًا بنذر أمها.
وزكريا عليه السلام كان قد وهن العظم منه واشتعل رأسه شيبًا ,أي أنه بلغ سنًا كبيرًا,وزوجه كانت عاقرًا, فخاف النبي على دين الله أن يضيع إن لم يبعث الله له ولدًا يخلفه في النبوة,فدعا النبي زكريا عليه السلام ربه أن يهب له الولد,يقول الله تعالى في سورة مريم:"قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْباً وَلَمْ أَكُن بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيّاً{4} وَإِنِّي خِفْتُ الْمَوَالِيَ مِن وَرَائِي وَكَانَتِ امْرَأَتِي عَاقِراً فَهَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنكَ وَلِيّاً{5} يَرِثُنِي وَيَرِثُ مِنْ آلِ يَعْقُوبَ وَاجْعَلْهُ رَبِّ رَضِيّاً",وكما قال الله تعالى في سورة آل عمران:" هُنَالِكَ دَعَا زَكَرِيَّا رَبَّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاء",فاستجاب الله له ووهب له غلامًا زكيًا وبشره باسمه "يحيى",يقول الله تعالى في سورة مريم:" يَا زَكَرِيَّا إِنَّا نُبَشِّرُكَ بِغُلَامٍ اسْمُهُ يَحْيَى لَمْ نَجْعَل لَّهُ مِن قَبْلُ سَمِيّاً".
أدلة نبوة زكريا عليه السلام​1.سورة الأنعام:" وَزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى وَعِيسَى وَإِلْيَاسَ كُلٌّ مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ",
2.سورة مريم:" يَرِثُنِي وَيَرِثُ مِنْ آلِ يَعْقُوبَ وَاجْعَلْهُ رَبِّ رَضِيّاً"و والإرث هنا هو النبوة لأنه وكما سبق وذكرت أن الأنبياء لا يورثون ما تركوه صدقة.
3.سورة الأنبياء:" َزَكَرِيَّا إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْداً وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ".
سيدنا يحيى عليه السلام​هو سيدنا يحيى بن زكريا عليهما السلام ونبي من أنبياء بني إسرائيل,واستجابة دعوة أبيه زكريا عليهما السلام,كان صالحًا تقيًا بارًا,وسيداً وحصورًا, وأتاه الله الحكم صبيًا,وسلّم الله عليه يوم ولد ويوم مات ويوم يُبعث حيًا وجعله رضيًا,يقول الله تعالى في سورة مريم:" يَا يَحْيَى خُذِ الْكِتَابَ بِقُوَّةٍ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْحُكْمَ صَبِيّاً{12} وَحَنَاناً مِّن لَّدُنَّا وَزَكَاةً وَكَانَ تَقِيّاً{13} وَبَرّاً بِوَالِدَيْهِ وَلَمْ يَكُن جَبَّاراً عَصِيّاً{14} وَسَلَامٌ عَلَيْهِ يَوْمَ وُلِدَ وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ يُبْعَثُ حَيّاً",لاقى صدًا وجفاءًا من بني إسرائيل ولكنه بقي على دعوتهم نهارًا وليلًا,ويجوب الفيافي ويلبس الخشن ويأكل الشجر مخافة الذنب.
عاصر سيدنا المسيح بن مريم عليه السلام وكانت تربطهما آصرة القرابة والنبوة,وتحمّلا آذى واضطهاد بني إسرائيل وصبرا واصطبرا حتى قضى الله الأمر .
أدلة نبوة يحيى عليه السلام​1.سورة عمران:" فَنَادَتْهُ ٱلْمَلاۤئِكَةُ وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فِي ٱلْمِحْرَابِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكَ بِيَحْيَـىٰ مُصَدِّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ وَسَيِّداً وَحَصُوراً وَنَبِيّاً مِّنَ ٱلصَّالِحِينَ",
2.سورة الأنعام:" وَزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى وَعِيسَى وَإِلْيَاسَ كُلٌّ مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ",
3.سورة مريم 6:" :" يَرِثُنِي وَيَرِثُ مِنْ آلِ يَعْقُوبَ وَاجْعَلْهُ رَبِّ رَضِيّاً ",
4.سورة مريم 12:" يَا يَحْيَى خُذِ الْكِتَابَ بِقُوَّةٍ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْحُكْمَ صَبِيّاً".


----------



## ابن سينا (9 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام​سيدنا عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام نبي من أنبياء الله ورسله بعثه الله لبني إسرائيل بعد أن زاغوا واتبعوا الهوى وفسدوا وأفسدوا وضلوا وأضلوا,ولد من أم دون أب فهوكلمة الله ألقاها إلى مريم،ومثله كمثل آدم في الخلق,وجعله وأمه آية للعالمين,وأمه الصديقة مريم بنت عمران ,يقول الله تعالى في سورة المؤمنون:" وَجَعَلْنَا ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ آيَةً وَآوَيْنَاهُمَا إِلَى رَبْوَةٍ ذَاتِ قَرَارٍ وَمَعِينٍ",ويقول الله تعالى في سورة آل عمران:" إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِندَ اللّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِن تُرَابٍ ثِمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ",فهي الصديقة والعذراء والبتول والتي اعتكفت المحراب منذ حداثة سنها بعدما تكفلها النبي زكريا عليه السلام,فاصطفاها الله واختارها على نساء العالمين لجعلها وووليدها آية للناس , فأكرمها الله في طعامها وشرابها ,يقول الله في سورة آل عمران:" فَتَقَبَّلَهَا رَبُّهَا بِقَبُولٍ حَسَنٍ وَأَنبَتَهَا نَبَاتاً حَسَناً وَكَفَّلَهَا زَكَرِيَّا كُلَّمَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا زَكَرِيَّا الْمِحْرَابَ وَجَدَ عِندَهَا رِزْقاً قَالَ يَا مَرْيَمُ أَنَّى لَكِ هَـذَا قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ إنَّ اللّهَ يَرْزُقُ مَن يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ",فكانت العابدة الراكعة الساجدة القانتة, فبعث الله الملك فتمثل لها بشرًا وبشرها بعيسى عليه السلام ,يقول الله تعالى في سورة آل عمران:" ِإذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلآئِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ",فما جاءها المخاض اعتزلت أهلها وقصدت شرق البلاد ,فولدت النبي عيسى عليه السلام,فعادت إليهم وطفلها على يديها,فاستنكروا فعلتها ظنًا منهم أنها ضلت سبيل الرشد,فأومأت إليهم أن كَلِّموا الرضيع, فازدادوا نكرًا, فكيف نكلم من كان في المهد رضيعًا,فأنطق الله لسان الطفل في المهد فتكلم عجبًا,فقال لهم ما أنا إلاعبد الله ورسوله وأتاني الكتاب ووصاني بأمي خيرًا,يقول الله تعالى في سورة مريم:" أَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَن كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبِيّاً{29} قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيّاً{30} وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكاً أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلَاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيّاً{31} وَبَرّاً بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّاراً شَقِيّاً{32} وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدتُّ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيّاً",فنشأ نبي الله عيسى عليه السلام في بيئة نظيفة تقية ورعة ترعاها عين الله,وتحفها الملائكة وبلغ الرشد فأوحي إليه أنه نبيًا رسولًا,وأيده الله بمعجزات وآيات ما استطاع البشر لها مثيلًا,فأحيا الموتى وابرأ المرضى وأعاد البصر للأعمى,يقول الله تعالى في سورة المائدة:" إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَـذَا إِلاَّ سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ",فعصوا الرسول واضطهدوه ورموه وأمه بكل قبيح ومستنفر,وقسم آمن وقسم استنكف وكفر,وحاولوا قتله فعصمه الله من شرار البشر,يقول الله تعالى في سورة النساء:" وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَـكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً",فنجاه الله وطّهره من أدرانهم وكفرهم,ورفعه إليه وجعله في مقام عليّ,يقول الله تعالى في سورة آل عمران:" إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ", واختلفوا فيه من بعد رفعه وقالوا فيه ما لا يعلمون يقينًا, فضلوا وأضلوا وثلثوا وألهوا تخمينًا,يقول الله تعالى في سورة المائدة:" لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاَثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَـهٍ إِلاَّ إِلَـهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِن لَّمْ يَنتَهُواْ عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ",ونبي الله عيسى بريء من كفرهم وضلالتهم فهو قد فرس فيهم الكفر والزيغ وأحس منهم الفسق,يقول الله تعالى في سورة آل عمران:"فَلَمَّا أَحَسَّ عِيسَى مِنْهُمُ الْكُفْرَ قَالَ مَنْ أَنصَارِي إِلَى اللّهِ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنصَارُ اللّهِ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ".
الله يعلم من كفر ويعلم المهتدين,ويعلم أن عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام بريء من ثالوثهم وما نطق عن الهوى وما دعا إلى ضلالة,وأمه صديقة طاهرة عابدة قانتة تقوم الليل وتصوم النهار,يقول الله تعالى في سورة المائدة:" َإِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنتَ قُلتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَـهَيْنِ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِن كُنتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلاَ أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ عَلاَّمُ الْغُيُوبِ",وقال لهم أنه عبد الله ورسوله أتاه الكتاب وجعله نبيًا, يقول الله تعالى في سورة الصف:" وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُم مُّصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ فَلَمَّا جَاءهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ", فهذا هو عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام الذي فيه يمترون,والذي هم فيه يخرصون,يقول الله تعالى في سورة مريم:" ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قَوْلَ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ".
أدلة نبوة عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام​1.سورة البقرة87:" وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَفَكُلَّمَا جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لاَ تَهْوَى أَنفُسُكُمُ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ فَفَرِيقاً كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقاً تَقْتُلُونَ",
2.سورة البقرة 136:" قُولُواْ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ",
3.سورة النساء:" إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً", 
4.سورة النساء 171:" يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقِّ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ", هنا قال الله عزوجل أن عيسى ابن مريم رسوله,وهذا دليل على أنه كان رسولًا.
5.سورة المائدة:" وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِم بِعَيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ", وهذا دليل اخر على أن الله أنزل عليه كتابًا غير التوراة وهو الإنجيل.
6.سورة المائدة 110:" إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَـذَا إِلاَّ سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ",
7.سورة الأحزاب:" وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ مِيثَاقَهُمْ وَمِنكَ وَمِن نُّوحٍ وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ وَأَخَذْنَا مِنْهُم مِّيثَاقاً غَلِيظاً",
8.سورة الحديد:" ثُمَّ قَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِم بِرُسُلِنَا وَقَفَّيْنَا بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنجِيلَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ رَأْفَةً وَرَحْمَةً",
9.سورة الصف:" وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُم مُّصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ فَلَمَّا جَاءهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ",في هذه الآية بيّن الله لنا أن المسيح رسول الله وعليه نُزل الإنجيل,وأنه عليه السلام بشر بالنبي العربي الأمي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام,فهو محمد وأحمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.


----------



## ابن سينا (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام سيد الخلق وخاتم الرسل والأنبياء​سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم سيد الخلق وإمام الرسل ,وخاتم النبيين وآخر المرسلين, هو من ذرية إسماعيل وإبراهيم عليهم السلام أجمعين ,وهو محمد بن عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب من بني هاشم من قريش,وأمه آمنة بنت وهب ,ولد في عام الفيل,توفي أبوه وهو في بطن أمه,فولد يتيمًا,وأمه قضت نحبها وهو طفلًا صغيرًا,فكفله جده عبد المطلب سيد قريش سنينًا, ولم يعمّر جده كثيرًا فتوفاه الله فكفله عمه أبو طالب ,يقول الله تعالى في سورة الضحى:"أَلَمْ يَجِدْكَ يَتِيماً فَآوَى",كان عليه السلام منذ صغره أمينًا نزيهًا عفيفًا,طليق اللسان فصيحًا,روؤفًا عطوفًا سميحًا,سديد الرأي حصيفًا,غزير التفكر رصينًا,فأطلق القوم عليه الأمين, وما كان للخير بضنين,أتاه الله الشمائل الحميدة,والأخلاق الرشيدة,والعقيدة الحنيفة,في قوم انتشر فيهم الفساد,وشاع بينهم الكساد,وضل فيهم الفؤاد,وعبدوا الطاغوت والعباد,فكانت لهم اللات والعزى وهبل,ويعوق ونسر عبدوهم على جهل,وأبو لهب والمغيرة وأبو جهل,رجال ظلموا العباد واتبعوا الأهواء,قهروا المساكين والأيتام والنساء,فأنزل الله الفرقان على رسوله في حراء,وبعث إليه الشريعة الغراء,بواسطة رسوله مَلَك السماء,فدعاه يقرأ الكتاب, فما قرأ وما سطرمن كتاب,ذاك جوابه للملاك الأواب,فتزمل وتدثر ,والثياب طهر ,وألاقربين بشر وأنذر,يقول الله تعالى في سورة العلق:"اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ",ويقول الله تعالى في سورة المزمل:" يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُزَّمِّل",ويقول تعالى في سورة المدثر:" يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ{1} قُمْ فَأَنذِرْ{2} وَرَبَّكَ فَكَبِّرْ{3} وَثِيَابَكَ فَطَهِّرْ",ويقول رب العزة في سورة الشعراء:" وَأَنذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الْأَقْرَبِينَ",أمن نفر من قومه وكفر كثيرون,أمن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه العتيق,وصدقه تصديقًا جازماً أبو بكر الصديق,وشهد القرآن لأبي بكر في إيمانه الحقيق,يقول الله في كتابه المجيد:" إِلاَّ تَنصُرُوهُ فَقَدْ نَصَرَهُ اللّهُ إِذْ أَخْرَجَهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ ثَانِيَ اثْنَيْنِ إِذْ هُمَا فِي الْغَارِ إِذْ يَقُولُ لِصَاحِبِهِ لاَ تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ اللّهَ مَعَنَا",وفضح القرآن ووبخ من كفر يقول الله تعالى في سورة المسد:" تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَهَبٍ وَتَبَّ", ويقول الله تعالى في سورة القلم:" هَمَّازٍ مَّشَّاء بِنَمِيمٍ{11} مَنَّاعٍ لِّلْخَيْرِ مُعْتَدٍ أَثِيمٍ{12} عُتُلٍّ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ زَنِيمٍ".
سار سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام بدعوته مرسخًا العقيدة الإسلامية في نفوس المؤمنين,مبينًا سخف العقيدة الوثنية وهشاشتها في قلوب الكافرين,كاشفًا ضلال المكذبين,حتى أتاه الله نصرًا من عنده متين,فدخل في الإسلام أهل يثرب من أوس ومن خزرج,فهاجر معه من أمن من المسلمين,فكان مجتمع يثرب من أنصار نصروا الرسول, ومهاجرين هاجروا مع الرسول,فأقام رسولنا الكريم والقائد الحليم دولة الإسلام في المدينة,وطبق أحكام الإسلام بين أفراد المجتمع أنصار ومهاجرين,تحابوا في الله وعلى طاعته قائمين,جاهدوا في سبيل الله ونشرالدين,فانتشروا في أرجاء الأرض فاتحين,داعين الناس لدين الله ورسوله الأمين.
سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام_روحي فداه_ كان خلقه القرآن,وهو كما قال عن نفسه الطاهرة الزكية:"أدبني ربي فأحسن تأديبي",وقال عنه القرآن:" وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَى خُلُقٍ عَظِيم",فهذا النبي الرسول أحب الله وأحبه الله فرفع ذكره وشرح صدره ووضع عنه وزره وبارك له في عمره, يقول الله تعالى في سورة الشرح:"أ َلَمْ نَشْرَحْ لَكَ صَدْرَكَ{1} وَوَضَعْنَا عَنكَ وِزْرَكَ{2} الَّذِي أَنقَضَ ظَهْرَكَ{3} وَرَفَعْنَا لَكَ ذِكْرَكَ",وكما ذكر لنا في الأثر عنه صلى الله عليه وسلّم:"ألا وأنا حبيبُ الله ولا فخر، وأنا حامل لواء الحمْد يوم القيامة ولا فخْر، وأنا أوَّل شافع وأوَّل مشفّع يوم القيامة ولا فخر، وأنا أوَّل مَن يحرك حلقَ الجنَّة، فيفتح الله لي فيُدخلُنيها ومعي فُقراء المؤمنين ولا فخر، وأنا أكرم الأوَّلين والآخرين ولا فخر",وهو النبي الأمي العربي محمد أحمد الرسول ,الخاتم الحاشر العاقب المقفى الماحي المتوكل البشير النذير الشفيع الفاتح نبي الرحمة نبي التوبة ,وقد جمع الحافظ عبد الرحيم العراقي أسماء الرسول في قصيدة جميلة :"
أحــمـدُ ربّـــــي بــأتـــمّ الـحَــمــدِ= والــــصــلاةِ والــســلامِ أُهــدِي
إلــــى نــبــيّـــهِ وأَرجــو الله= فـــي نُـجْــحِ مـا سـئـلـتُـهُ شِـفَـاهــا
مِـنْ نـظـمِ سـيــرةِ الـنَـبـيّ الأمْـجَـدِ= ألــفــيةً حـاويـةً لـلـمَـقــصِــدِ
ولـيـعـلـمِ الــطالـبُ أنَّ الــسّــيَـرَ= اتَجـمَـعُ مـا صـحَّ وما قـدْ أُنْـكـرَا
والقـصـدُ ذكـرُ ما أتى أهــلُ الـسّـيَـرْ= بـهِ وإنْ إسـنادُهُ لـمْ يُـعْـتَـبَــرْ
فإنْ يكنْ قدْ صحَّ غـيرُ ما ذُكـرْ*= ذكرتُ ما قد صحَّ مـنهُ واسـتُـطِـرْ
مـحـمـدٌ مـعَ الـمُـقـفّـي أحـمَـدا= الـحاشـرُ الـعَـاقِــبُ والـمَاحي الرَّدا
وهْــوَ الـمـسـمَّـى بـنـبـيّ الـرَّحـمـةِ=فــي مُـسـلمٍ وبـنــبــيّ الـتـوبةِ
وفـيـهِ أيْـضًــا بـنـبـيّ الـمَـلْـحَـمَـهْ =وفـي رِوايةٍ نــبيّ الـمَـرْحَـمَـهْ
طَـــهَ وَيَــس مَــعَ الــرَّســـول=كــذاكَ عــبــدُ الله فـــــي الـتَّـنْـزيــلِ
والـمُـتَــوَكّــلُ الــنــبــيُّ الأمّـي=والــــرَّؤُفُ الــرَّحــيــمُ أيُّ رُحْـــــمِ
وشــاهِــدًا مُــبَــشّــرًا نَـــذيــرَا=كـذا سِـرَاجًـا صِــــلْ بِــــهِ مُـنِـيــرَا
كــــذا بِـــــهِ الـمُــزّمِّــلَ الـمُــدّثــرَا= ودَاعـــيًــــا لله والـــمُـذَكِّــــرَا
ورَحْـــمَــةً ونِــعْــمَــةً وهـادي*= وغَـيْـرَهــا تَــجِـلُّ عـن تَــعـــدادِ
وقـدْ وعَـى ابنُ الـعـربيّ سَـبـعـهْ= مِـنْ بعــدِ سـتـيـنَ وقـيلَ تـسـعَـهْ
مِـنْ بـعــدِ تسعـيـنَ ولابـنِ دِحْـيـةِ=الــفَـحْـصَ يُـوفِـيــهـا ثـلاثَمائةِ
أدلة نبوة سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
1.الدليل الأول والأساسي والعقلي هو القرآن الكريم,فهو المعجزة الخالدة والآية السائدة والإمارة الرائدة,وهو معجزة الرسول العقلية وآيته البيّنة البيانية,تحدى فيه الأنام والجان,بأسلوبه الراقي وبيانه الساحر الفتان,وبلاغة كلامه وفصاحة اللسان,تحديًا إلى يوم يرث الله المنان الأرض وما عليها من جن وإنسان,ونجم وشجر وحيوان.
وأما الأدلة من القرآن فهي كثيرة كثر ذرات الهواء,وعدد حبات المطر في السماء, منذ خلق الله آدم وحواء,إلى أن تصبح الأرض خواء,أذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الاحتواء:
1.قول الله تعالى في سورة البقرة 136:"قولُواْ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ",في هذه الآية يظهر لنا أن الله أنزل على سيدنا محمد القرآن.
2.قول الله تعالى في سورة آل عمران 68:" إِنَّ أَوْلَى النَّاسِ بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ لَلَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ وَهَـذَا النَّبِيُّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَاللّهُ وَلِيُّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ", فهذا النبي المقصود هنا هو سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.
3.قول الله تعالى في سورة آل عمران 81:" وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّيْنَ لَمَا آتَيْتُكُم مِّن كِتَابٍ وَحِكْمَةٍ ثُمَّ جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ مُّصَدِّقٌ لِّمَا مَعَكُمْ لَتُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهِ وَلَتَنصُرُنَّهُ قَالَ أَأَقْرَرْتُمْ وَأَخَذْتُمْ عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ إِصْرِي قَالُواْ أَقْرَرْنَا قَالَ فَاشْهَدُواْ وَأَنَاْ مَعَكُم مِّنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ",وهنا نلاحظ أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قال " ثُمَّ جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ ",وقرن محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام بالرسالة.
4.قول الله تعالى في سورة النساء:" وَمَن يُطِعِ اللّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللّهُ عَلَيْهِم مِّنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِينَ وَالشُّهَدَاء وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُولَـئِكَ رَفِيقاً", والرسول هنا هو سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.
5.وقوله تعالى في سورة النساء 168:" إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً",
أي أن الله أوحى إليك يا محمد كما أوحى للأنبياء من قبلك وذلك لأنك منهم.
6.وقله عزوجل في سورة المائدة:" وَلَوْ كَانُوا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالله والنَّبِيِّ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مَا اتَّخَذُوهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء وَلَـكِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ", هنا قرنه عليه السلام بالنبوة.
7.وقوله عز من قائل:" الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوباً عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُم بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَآئِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَالأَغْلاَلَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُواْ النُّورَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ مَعَهُ أُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ",في هذه الآية والتي لا ظنية في دلالتها وصف لنا الله تعالى محمدًا بالنبي والرسول والأمي,وأورد الصفات هذه دون عطف بواو أو غيرها, وهذا من حيث البلاغة يدل على توافر الصفات المذكورة دون تخلف أي واحدة منها,وتدل أيضًا على المساواة في الصفات ,فهي كما قال الله تعالى في موضع أخر من القرآن:"الرحمن الرحيم" , فهو الله سبحانه وتعالى رحمان ورحيم,وبقدر ما هو رحمان هو رحيم وهو رحيم ورحمان في آن واحد,ولا تقل رحمته عن رحمانيته.
وغير هذه الآيات التي تدل على نبوة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ورسالته,ومن الآيات التي ذكرت اسمه "محمدًا"_عليه السلام_ صراحة أربع وهي حسب ترتيبها في المصحف:
1.سورة آل عمران:" وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ أَفَإِن مَّاتَ أَوْ قُتِلَ انقَلَبْتُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ وَمَن يَنقَلِبْ عَلَىَ عَقِبَيْهِ فَلَن يَضُرَّ اللّهَ شَيْئاً وَسَيَجْزِي اللّهُ الشَّاكِرِينَ",
2.سورة الأحزاب:" مَّا كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِّن رِّجَالِكُمْ وَلَكِن رَّسُولَ اللَّهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيماً",
3.سورة محمد:" وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَآمَنُوا بِمَا نُزِّلَ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ كَفَّرَ عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَأَصْلَحَ بَالَهُمْ",
4.سورة الفتح:" مُّحَمَّدٌ رَّسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاء عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاء بَيْنَهُمْ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعاً سُجَّداً يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلاً مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَاناً سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِم مِّنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ",
وذكره مرة واحد باسم "أحمد في سورة الصف:"" وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُم مُّصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ فَلَمَّا جَاءهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ".


----------



## ابن سينا (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذا رابط بحث "الأنبياء والرسل والفرق بينهم":
الكاتب:سليم الحشيم


----------



## نجمة السماء (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
جزاك الله كل خير على تعبك هذا 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Mohamed.Gado (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------

